# Twitter Suspends Pakistan Defence Forum Without any Warning - Again



## Kompromat

Last year in November, Twitter suspended our verified twitter handle without any warning or moderation. Our repeated appeals were not entertained.

Today, twitter has suspended us again without any warning or moderation. The message we received was: Violating our rules against evading permanent suspension. The permanent suspension was never explained, to begin with.

We believe that this is the work of twitter India at the behest of the Modi Govt which has been handing out lists of Pakistani twitter accounts for suspension and forcing twitter to comply. We believe that our original suspension and this one is pure and utterly motivated by politics because Pakistani twitter users are under the oversight of twitter India and they can shut down our accounts whenever they want without us getting a fair chance of appeal or reversal.

Many other Pakistani twitter users who criticize India have ended up on Indian Govt's lists which were given to twitter. They were given legal notices that 'your tweets are in violation of Indian Law' - whatever that means.

We believe in the fairness of debate and not at any point, we've intentionally violated twitter's stated rules and if it ever happened by mistake, it was corrected and self-moderated.

We strongly protest this decision and hope our forum members will raise this issue on twitter with @ jack and others who are at the helm of affairs by using the hashtag #RestoreDefencedotpk.

We also hope that the Govt of Pakistan will look into this issue and officially raises this with twitter. The twitter must be asked to prohibit twitter India from exercising all powers over Pakistani twitter users and a twitter office must be established in India OR the Pakistani users should be under the oversight by twitter's head office in the United States. Their Indian staff is abusing their powers to shut down Pakistani accounts to settle scores and to comply with the Modi govt.

If you have any ideas on how to go about this, please let us know.

Thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
29


----------



## Sugarcane

Get Twitter banned in Pakistan, that will knock some sense

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Hassan Guy

Gandu's

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SunilM

Horus said:


> We believe that this is the work of twitter India at the behest of the Modi Govt



Really? Like really?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Kompromat

Yes man. 

twitter was given a list of Pakistani accounts which Modi wants to be taken down.



SunilM said:


> Really? Like really?

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Quibbler

To be fair you did Photoshop the poor Indian girl last time as a result of which you got banned. Probably something similar this time, need to check. Must say twitter moderation is greatly fairer than PDFs although difficult to be perfectly fair in any moderation.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Kompromat

This is getting ludicrous, so many Pakistani accounts are being taken down. The Govt is sleeping. They need to tell twitter in black in white terms to stop targeting Pakistani users or get out of the country.



LoveIcon said:


> Get Twitter banned in Pakistan, that will knock some sense

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Kompromat

This is getting ludicrous, so many Pakistani accounts are being taken down. The Govt is sleeping. They need to tell twitter in black in white terms to stop targeting Pakistani users or get out of the country.



LoveIcon said:


> Get Twitter banned in Pakistan, that will knock some sense

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mrc

Hassan Guy said:


> Gandu's




Best reaction


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

_Elhamdulillah_!!! Instead of getting limited words message folks will now visit PDF web site itself and get tons of info and insights in full!!!!

Even if a mere twitter from Pak becomes too much for the Indian folks, just imagine if Pak weren't created!!! Every cent and second spent on the defense of Pak is _Helal_!!! May _Allah-u Azimushshan _accept the Pak defenders in both the real and cyber spaces as the _Mujahits_, and bestow _Izzet_ and _Bereket_ on them in this world and the next....

With _Selam_ and _Dua_....

Reactions: Like Like:
22


----------



## SunilM

Horus said:


> This is getting ludicrous, so many Pakistani accounts are being taken down. The Govt is sleeping. They need to tell twitter in black in white terms to stop targeting Pakistani users or get out of the country.



Tell me something. When Pakistan banned youtube, who backed down?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mrc

@Horus launch a complaint against Twitter on Pakistan citizen portal newly launched by khan

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## war&peace

@Horus
Well, we should rally to govt of Pakistan and bring this issue of banning the twitter accounts of Pakistani users on the behest of Modi govt to the notice of GoP. So either twitter restores those accounts and changes its policies or gets banned in Pakistan.

PS: GoP should make a policy that the web servers of all social media websites should be located inside the borders of Pakistan if those use and store data of Pakistani citizens. Furthermore, they need to adhere to the data regulations of Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## MultaniGuy

Wow, thats horrible.

We should do something about this.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FalconStar

SunilM said:


> Tell me something. When Pakistan banned youtube, who backed down?


Youtube.
They created a dedicated version for Pakistan in which all the objectionable videos were blocked.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## SunilM

FalconStar said:


> Youtube.
> They created a dedicated version for Pakistan in which all the objectionable videos were blocked.



You call that backing down? You think its ok to do? The company keeps the Highly objectionable material online and provides you with a censored version?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Horus said:


> Last year in November, Twitter suspended our verified twitter handle without any warning or moderation. Our repeated appeals were not entertained.
> 
> Today, twitter has suspended us again without any warning or moderation. The message we received was: Violating our rules against evading permanent suspension. The permanent suspension was never explained, to begin with.
> 
> We believe that this is the work of twitter India at the behest of the Modi Govt which has been handing out lists of Pakistani twitter accounts for suspension and forcing twitter to comply. We believe that our original suspension and this one is pure and utterly motivated by politics because Pakistani twitter users are under the oversight of twitter India and they can shut down our accounts whenever they want without us getting a fair chance of appeal or reversal.
> 
> Many other Pakistani twitter users who criticize India have ended up on Indian Govt's lists which were given to twitter. They were given legal notices that 'your tweets are in violation of Indian Law' - whatever that means.
> 
> We believe in the fairness of debate and not at any point, we've intentionally violated twitter's stated rules and if it ever happened by mistake, it was corrected and self-moderated.
> 
> We strongly protest this decision and hope our forum members will raise this issue on twitter with @ jack and others who are at the helm of affairs by using the hashtag #RestoreDefencedotpk.
> 
> We also hope that the Govt of Pakistan will look into this issue and officially raises this with twitter. The twitter must be asked to prohibit twitter India from exercising all powers over Pakistani twitter users and a twitter office must be established in India OR the Pakistani users should be under the oversight by twitter's head office in the United States. Their Indian staff is abusing their powers to shut down Pakistani accounts to settle scores and to comply with the Modi govt.
> 
> If you have any ideas on how to go about this, please let us know.
> 
> Thanks


Horus, I entirely understand your situation. First and foremost I want to take this opportunity to thank PDF for giving us all a platform to express our thoughts. The problem you face is a problem many of us face. It's easy to burn tyres, call for jihad or run amok in Lahore in protest of wrongs done us Pakistan or Muslims. 

But here is the reality. We live in a global community. It matters nought what is wrong, what is fair or what is justice. What matters is the influence you acquire or goodwill you secure across thre globe. This can be achieved in a myriad of ways but I economic leverage is amongst the top of the list along with cultivating relations with significant global entities. To do so cannot be done by burning tyres on Faizabad Chowk. 

Increasingly India'ds economic clout is gaining upper hand. In addition Pakistan's stock value has hit rock bottom. One thing I would suggest PDF to do. Please never tie your flag on causes that are hopeless. Stay out of Palestine, Rohingya or Uighur politics. These are hot potatoes and you will end up wasting your limited goodwill. Reserve that for specific Pakistani orientated issues. I was never fan of Musharaf but I think he got one thing right "Pakistan First".

As regards the issue you have I would suggest you contact Pakistan government to apply pressure on Twitter. In addition ask all PDF members to sign up for a protest. If indeed there are issues because the Twitters administrative loop the Indian'ds have managed infest themselves [which is very probable] then you need to push for change on that front. 

The problem your going to find is the moment you say 'Pakistan' in any situation you go on the backfoot. The benefit of doubt that migt be given goes out of the window. Suddenly you find yourself flying into the wind. In my experiance only Turks and to some degree Chinese cut some positive slack when you self youself as 'Pakistani'. 

Please keep us posted.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## MultaniGuy

Indus Pakistan said:


> Horus, I entirely understand your situation. First and foremost I want to take this opportunity to thank PDF for giving us all a platform to express our thoughts. The problem you face is a problem many of us face. It's easy to burn tyres, call for jihad or run amok in Lahore in protest of wrongs done us Pakistan or Muslims.
> 
> But here is the reality. We live in a global community. It matters nought what is wrong, what is fair or what is justice. What matters is the influence you acquire or goodwill you secure across thre globe. This can be achieved in a myriad of ways but I economic leverage is amongst the top of the list along with cultivating relations with significant global entities. To do so cannot be done by burning tyres on Faizabad Chowk.
> 
> Increasingly India'ds economic clout is gaining upper hand. In addition Pakistan's stock value has hit rock bottom. One thing I would suggest PDF to do. Please never tie your flag on causes that are hopeless. Stay out of Palestine, Rohingya or Uighur politics. These are hot potatoes and you will end up wasting your limited goodwill. Reserve that for specific Pakistani orientated issues. I was never fan of Musharaf but I think he got one thing right "Pakistan First".
> 
> As regards the issue you have I would suggest you contact Pakistan government to apply pressure on Twitter. In addition ask all PDF members to sign up for a protest. If indeed there are issues because the Twitters administrative loop the Indian'ds have managed infest themselves [which is very probable] then you need to push for change on that front.
> 
> The problem your going to find is the moment you say 'Pakistan' in any situation you go on the backfoot. The benefit of doubt that migt be given goes out of the window. Suddenly you find yourself flying into the wind. In my experiance only Turks and to some degree Chinese cut some positive slack when you self youself as 'Pakistani'.
> 
> Please keep us posted.


I have always been the one to say that the Palestinian cause is a lost one and it's not our problem either.

Thats why it is called the Palestinian-Israeli conflict.



Indus Pakistan said:


> Horus, I entirely understand your situation. First and foremost I want to take this opportunity to thank PDF for giving us all a platform to express our thoughts. The problem you face is a problem many of us face. It's easy to burn tyres, call for jihad or run amok in Lahore in protest of wrongs done us Pakistan or Muslims.
> 
> But here is the reality. We live in a global community. It matters nought what is wrong, what is fair or what is justice. What matters is the influence you acquire or goodwill you secure across thre globe. This can be achieved in a myriad of ways but I economic leverage is amongst the top of the list along with cultivating relations with significant global entities. To do so cannot be done by burning tyres on Faizabad Chowk.
> 
> Increasingly India'ds economic clout is gaining upper hand. In addition Pakistan's stock value has hit rock bottom. One thing I would suggest PDF to do. Please never tie your flag on causes that are hopeless. Stay out of Palestine, Rohingya or Uighur politics. These are hot potatoes and you will end up wasting your limited goodwill. Reserve that for specific Pakistani orientated issues. I was never fan of Musharaf but I think he got one thing right "Pakistan First".
> 
> As regards the issue you have I would suggest you contact Pakistan government to apply pressure on Twitter. In addition ask all PDF members to sign up for a protest. If indeed there are issues because the Twitters administrative loop the Indian'ds have managed infest themselves [which is very probable] then you need to push for change on that front.
> 
> The problem your going to find is the moment you say 'Pakistan' in any situation you go on the backfoot. The benefit of doubt that migt be given goes out of the window. Suddenly you find yourself flying into the wind. In my experiance only Turks and to some degree Chinese cut some positive slack when you self youself as 'Pakistani'.
> 
> Please keep us posted.


Don't forget India's soft power of bollywood is helping them as well.



Indus Pakistan said:


> Horus, I entirely understand your situation. First and foremost I want to take this opportunity to thank PDF for giving us all a platform to express our thoughts. The problem you face is a problem many of us face. It's easy to burn tyres, call for jihad or run amok in Lahore in protest of wrongs done us Pakistan or Muslims.
> 
> But here is the reality. We live in a global community. It matters nought what is wrong, what is fair or what is justice. What matters is the influence you acquire or goodwill you secure across thre globe. This can be achieved in a myriad of ways but I economic leverage is amongst the top of the list along with cultivating relations with significant global entities. To do so cannot be done by burning tyres on Faizabad Chowk.
> 
> Increasingly India'ds economic clout is gaining upper hand. In addition Pakistan's stock value has hit rock bottom. One thing I would suggest PDF to do. Please never tie your flag on causes that are hopeless. Stay out of Palestine, Rohingya or Uighur politics. These are hot potatoes and you will end up wasting your limited goodwill. Reserve that for specific Pakistani orientated issues. I was never fan of Musharaf but I think he got one thing right "Pakistan First".
> 
> As regards the issue you have I would suggest you contact Pakistan government to apply pressure on Twitter. In addition ask all PDF members to sign up for a protest. If indeed there are issues because the Twitters administrative loop the Indian'ds have managed infest themselves [which is very probable] then you need to push for change on that front.
> 
> The problem your going to find is the moment you say 'Pakistan' in any situation you go on the backfoot. The benefit of doubt that migt be given goes out of the window. Suddenly you find yourself flying into the wind. In my experiance only Turks and to some degree Chinese cut some positive slack when you self youself as 'Pakistani'.
> 
> Please keep us posted.


I agree with you, to hell with the Rohingya, Uighur, and Palestinian issues. Those are not our problems.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

Indus Pakistan said:


> Horus, I entirely understand your situation. First and foremost I want to take this opportunity to thank PDF for giving us all a platform to express our thoughts. The problem you face is a problem many of us face. It's easy to burn tyres, call for jihad or run amok in Lahore in protest of wrongs done us Pakistan or Muslims.
> 
> But here is the reality. We live in a global community. It matters nought what is wrong, what is fair or what is justice. What matters is the influence you acquire or goodwill you secure across thre globe. This can be achieved in a myriad of ways but I economic leverage is amongst the top of the list along with cultivating relations with significant global entities. To do so cannot be done by burning tyres on Faizabad Chowk.
> 
> Increasingly India'ds economic clout is gaining upper hand. In addition Pakistan's stock value has hit rock bottom. One thing I would suggest PDF to do. Please never tie your flag on causes that are hopeless. Stay out of Palestine, Rohingya or Uighur politics. These are hot potatoes and you will end up wasting your limited goodwill. Reserve that for specific Pakistani orientated issues. I was never fan of Musharaf but I think he got one thing right "Pakistan First".
> 
> As regards the issue you have I would suggest you contact Pakistan government to apply pressure on Twitter. In addition ask all PDF members to sign up for a protest. If indeed there are issues because the Twitters administrative loop the Indian'ds have managed infest themselves [which is very probable] then you need to push for change on that front.
> 
> The problem your going to find is the moment you say 'Pakistan' in any situation you go on the backfoot. The benefit of doubt that migt be given goes out of the window. Suddenly you find yourself flying into the wind. In my experiance only Turks and to some degree Chinese cut some positive slack when you self youself as 'Pakistani'.
> 
> Please keep us posted.


_Insha'Allah_ even with so much headwind from the entire world, Pak will still get into the other end of the tunnel to a bright day light!!! The beauty lies there....

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## airmarshal

So this can only be done at government level then.


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Iqbal Ali said:


> I have always been the one to say that the Palestinian cause is a lost one and it's not our problem either.
> 
> Thats why it is called the Palestinian-Israeli conflict.
> 
> 
> Don't forget India's soft power of bollywood is helping them as well.
> 
> 
> I agree with you, to hell with the Rohingya, Uighur, and Palestinian issues. Those are not our problems.


The most powerful global forces today are USA, Europe and China. This is the reality. And Pakistan is a fragile country with a weak economy which could be easily snuffed as we have seen with recent desperate financial situation. In this hostile environment Pakistani's have to navigate very, very cautiously. This means following the path of least resistence. Which means as much as you can fly with the headwind and only go against it when it becomes absolutely vital to core Pakistani interests.

We must keep in mind big business in USA and that includes the media is dominated by Jews. Many of the large US corporations are owned by Jews. So if you spit in their face over Israel in some suicidal effort to clam up with Palestinians, croak on about Uighur Muslims, bitch about Europeans the net result is your going to find yourself right at the bottom and isolated. This is exactly what Pakistan has done as a nation. We just made up enemies when there was never any need for it.

The Indian's have done opposite of this. They have cultivated relations with evderybody. This means in any India/Pak tiff we always get the shafting as evreybody bends backwards to accomodate India.Pakistan has made itself a public relations manager's nightmare.

_Ps. I have even on PDF seen members provoking the Chinese over Uighurs. It's like do we want to fcuk up one of the few countries that are pro Pakistan over the Uighurs. And the Chinese are very reactive to this Uighur issue. Or start giving Turks lessons on Islam when we know majority of them are very secular. That again annoys them. _

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## PakSword

Horus said:


> This is getting ludicrous, so many Pakistani accounts are being taken down. The Govt is sleeping. They need to tell twitter in black in white terms to stop targeting Pakistani users or get out of the country.


I think we have the citizen's portal now.. You guys need to raise this complaint of twitter's unjust behavior against Pakistani users/ accounts.. your request should go to minister of information - Fawad Chaudhry.. 

This way, we will also validate PM's claim as well about the effectiveness of citizen's portal.

Request twitter to be banned in Pakistan... 

It will serve them right...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Horus said:


> This is getting ludicrous, so many Pakistani accounts are being taken down. The Govt is sleeping. They need to tell twitter in black in white terms to stop targeting Pakistani users or get out of the country.


just ban this website would u.......Any website which is handled in india must not be allowed to operate in Pakistan....we bloody need a proper and defined cyber policy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Hakikat ve Hikmet said:


> _Insha'Allah_ even with so much headwind from the entire world, Pak will still get into the other end of the tunnel to a bright day light!!! The beauty lies there....


Thank you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PakSword

Umair Nawaz said:


> just ban this website would u.......Any website which is handled in india must not be allowed to operate in Pakistan....we bloody need a proper and defined cyber policy.


Quite right.. 

By the way, we have a precedent now.. SC has asked to block all Indian content.. SC can include social media on the list as well.. 

Get the twitter banned in Pakistan.. 

Register your complaint in citizen's portal.. I want to validate portal's effectiveness as well..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## YeBeWarned

its time to bring this issue and unfair behavior in the attention of our Prime Minister ..


----------



## Indus Pakistan

What is needed is a flexible, pragmatic and a evolving posture driven by self interest by Pakistan and Pakistani's on the global scene. Example. Please read my response below. 

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/chin...llion-citizens-to-occupy-uighur-homes.584172/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HRK

Horus said:


> Last year in November, Twitter suspended our verified twitter handle without any warning or moderation. Our repeated appeals were not entertained.
> 
> Today, twitter has suspended us again without any warning or moderation. The message we received was: Violating our rules against evading permanent suspension. The permanent suspension was never explained, to begin with.
> 
> We believe that this is the work of twitter India at the behest of the Modi Govt which has been handing out lists of Pakistani twitter accounts for suspension and forcing twitter to comply. We believe that our original suspension and this one is pure and utterly motivated by politics because Pakistani twitter users are under the oversight of twitter India and they can shut down our accounts whenever they want without us getting a fair chance of appeal or reversal.
> 
> Many other Pakistani twitter users who criticize India have ended up on Indian Govt's lists which were given to twitter. They were given legal notices that 'your tweets are in violation of Indian Law' - whatever that means.
> 
> We believe in the fairness of debate and not at any point, we've intentionally violated twitter's stated rules and if it ever happened by mistake, it was corrected and self-moderated.
> 
> We strongly protest this decision and hope our forum members will raise this issue on twitter with @ jack and others who are at the helm of affairs by using the hashtag #RestoreDefencedotpk.
> 
> We also hope that the Govt of Pakistan will look into this issue and officially raises this with twitter. The twitter must be asked to prohibit twitter India from exercising all powers over Pakistani twitter users and a twitter office must be established in India OR the Pakistani users should be under the oversight by twitter's head office in the United States. Their Indian staff is abusing their powers to shut down Pakistani accounts to settle scores and to comply with the Modi govt.
> 
> If you have any ideas on how to go about this, please let us know.
> 
> Thanks



you will keep facing such issues till the time twitter keep handling traffic from Pakistan Twitter facility in India; the possible solution could be either to convince twitter to entertain twitter through Dubai office (via mass movement, for this public awareness of online community is require) or somehow twitter find it beneficial to have an office in Pakistan (here government could play a role) which is near to impossible as they already have 4 offices close to Pakistan (3 in India, 1 in Dubai)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BHarwana

Facebook and Twitter have been doing their crack down on Pakistani media for very long.

In case of Brahmos spy Facebook provided India with info of Pakistani IP adress which helped them locate the compromising technicians it is time to teach these social media some lesson.

Let's move some strings.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## war&peace

Indus Pakistan said:


> Horus, I entirely understand your situation. First and foremost I want to take this opportunity to thank PDF for giving us all a platform to express our thoughts. *The problem you face is a problem many of us face. It's easy to burn tyres, call for jihad or run amok* in Lahore in protest of wrongs done us Pakistan or Muslims.
> 
> But here is the reality. We live in a global community. It matters nought what is wrong, what is fair or what is justice. What matters is the influence you acquire or goodwill you secure across thre globe. This can be achieved in a myriad of ways but I economic leverage is amongst the top of the list along with cultivating relations with significant global entities. To do so cannot be done by burning tyres on Faizabad Chowk.
> 
> Increasingly India'ds economic clout is gaining upper hand. In addition Pakistan's stock value has hit rock bottom. One thing I would suggest PDF to do. Please never tie your flag on causes that are hopeless. Stay out of Palestine, Rohingya or Uighur politics. These are hot potatoes and you will end up wasting your limited goodwill. Reserve that for specific Pakistani orientated issues. I was never fan of Musharaf but I think he got one thing right "Pakistan First".
> 
> As regards the issue you have I would suggest you contact Pakistan government to apply pressure on Twitter. In addition ask all PDF members to sign up for a protest. If indeed there are issues because the Twitters administrative loop the Indian'ds have managed infest themselves [which is very probable] then you need to push for change on that front.
> 
> The problem your going to find is the moment you say 'Pakistan' in any situation you go on the backfoot. The benefit of doubt that migt be given goes out of the window. Suddenly you find yourself flying into the wind. In my experiance only Turks and to some degree Chinese cut some positive slack when you self youself as 'Pakistani'.
> 
> Please keep us posted.


Sorry but I read OP in its entirety and I didn't find him encouraging anyone to burn tyres.


----------



## PakSword

BHarwana said:


> Facebook and Twitter have been doing their crack down on Pakistani media for very long.
> 
> In case of Brahmos spy Facebook provided India with info of Pakistani IP adress which helped them locate the compromising technicians it is time to teach these social media some lesson.
> 
> Let's move some strings.


First thing first.. get both facebook and twitter banned in Pakistan.. 

GOvernment of Pakistan can't offer a better service to the citizens of Pakistan than this.. 

Our next generation spends too much time on twitter and facebook.. children don't play outside now.. 

and we will be able to get rid of #MeToo activists as well..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## OldenWisdom...قول بزرگ

Pakistan has an opportunity to be a tech hub for the region... for websites services and social media in not only regional languages but in English as well. Learn from China!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## war&peace

I would say that if we ban both twitter and facebook in Pakistan...there will be only pros and not many cons.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

We know that we are being targeted due to political reasons by twitter India. The issue is that if anyone can fix this issue, it is the Govt of Pakistan. Now how do we get them to cooperate?



HRK said:


> you will keep facing such issues till the time twitter keep handling traffic from Pakistan Twitter facility in India; the possible solution could be either to convince twitter to entertain twitter through Dubai office (via mass movement, for this public awareness of online community is require) or somehow twitter find it beneficial to have an office in Pakistan (here government could play a role) which is near to impossible as they already have 4 offices close to Pakistan (3 in India, 1 in Dubai)


----------



## T-123456

Indus Pakistan said:


> I was never fan of Musharaf but I think he got one thing right "Pakistan First".


And that is why i like Musharaf.
You(the forum) put religion before your country,a known fact,this never works and especially not in poor countries.
The only way forward for your country is your national identity,if you dont do that,you'll end up like the many failed states.
You fight for Muslims but when did or do Muslims fight for you?
Just ask people of these many Muslim countries you defend what they think of you when you tell them where you come from.
''I am a Muslim from Pakistan''.
Who cares for you if your identity is one of the 1,6 billion?
If i answer,''im a Turk'' they know exactly who i am.
See the difference?
Make religion personal and national identity a priority if you want to survive as a nation.
Nobody can fvck with you if you do that,no twitter,facebook,India or any others
In short,you know what to do,its all up to you Pakistanis.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
11


----------



## BHarwana

Horus said:


> We know that we are being targeted due to political reasons by twitter India. The issue is that if anyone can fix this issue, it is the Govt of Pakistan. Now how do we get them to cooperate?


It is very simple let's ask ministry of information to intervene because Twitter comes under them. If they oppress voices of Pakistan then let's oppress their voice all together.

Bjp india is doing a media clamp down because there are elections coming and this is part of that campaign to stop voices against it.

Here see in this video the police officer admits that Facebook gave info of the chats Pakistani account was making in India that is how they located brahmos spy. They are releasing Pakistani accounts info to India which is against the law and violating Pakistani law.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HRK

Horus said:


> We know that we are being targeted due to political reasons by twitter India. The issue is that if anyone can fix this issue, it is the Govt of Pakistan. Now how do we get them to cooperate?


Is there any way we can engage the twitter head office in US either through an online campaign by Pakistan online traffic and If possible we should try to engage our IT ministry as its not about just this forum but a continues behaviour which was exhibited after Burhan waini shahadat.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## war&peace

Horus said:


> We know that we are being targeted due to political reasons by twitter India. The issue is that if anyone can fix this issue, it is the Govt of Pakistan. Now how do we get them to cooperate?


Mate, we should tweet them. I will use my sources to get the message through but a lone voice may not get desired results so we need to rally (using this new citizen portal app or individual twitter accounts) or whatever contacts we have.. It is PTA but I guess it goes beyond their scope since what we are talking about is a policy change. I think, this opportunity should be used as a precursor for a policy change.


----------



## BATMAN

HRK said:


> Is there any way we can engage the twitter head office in US either through an online campaign by Pakistan online traffic and If possible we should try to engage our IT ministry as its not about just this forum but a continues behaviour which was exhibited after Burhan waini shahadat.


There must be a misunderstanding… ask Iran to mediate between you and Narendra Modi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

The voice is getting louder don't worry it will be heard.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1056982721627676672

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indus Pakistan

T-123456 said:


> And that is why i like Musharaf.
> You(the forum) put religion before your country,a known fact,this never works and especially not in poor countries.
> The only way forward for your country is your national identity,if you dont do that,you'll end up like the many failed states.
> You fight for Muslims but when did or do Muslims fight for you?
> Just ask people of these many Muslim countries you defend what they think of you when you tell them where you come from.
> ''I am a Muslim from Pakistan''.
> Who cares for you if your identity is one of the 1,6 billion?
> If i answer,''im a Turk'' they know exactly who i am.
> See the difference?
> Make religion personal and national identity a priority if you want to survive as a nation.
> Nobody can fvck with you if you do that,no twitter,facebook,India or any others
> In short,you know what to do,its all up to you Pakistanis.


Thanks. Really appreciate this post. Two countries are cool with Pakistan. Turkey and China. I place Turkey first. I don't draw this conclusion from PDF. I have been to Turkey. I have interacted with Turks in UK. I have interacted with Turks on various [western] forums. The relationship with Turkey is multilayered and has depth. The relation with China is vital but truth be told is just business. They really are a alien people to us. But of course that does not remove their importance to Pakistan geostragegic needs. 

The problem is most Turks and Chinese [understandbly] often will refrain from giving Pakistani's advice. But a true friend should say it as it is even if the advice is bitter. And I appreciate you did that. The number of times I cringe when Pakistan starting shovelling religion into a discussion with Turks is annoying. 

At it's most simplest the reason we are facing the problems and you touched on them are that Pakistani's have become contractors by self appoinment for 1.6 billion mass of humanity. It's akin to me becoming a contractor for humanity. I go out and spend all my money and energy on all the people in my city. But then I have no money left, no energy left to look after my own family. On top of that I get involved in every argumant out there that has nothing to do with me and make enemies everywhere which then blowback on my family. Could anybody do that and avoid suffering that would ensue?

Pakistan is beautiful country with so much potential. If only we could harness that energy for Pakistan itself. I was watching the newsreport of the new Istanbul Airport being opened. I can only dream that one day we will have a airport with 90 million passener capacity.

And here mate is the real Pakistan. Simple. Beautiful. Histiory going back to 5,000 years. Takht-e -Bahi often regarded as the earliest universties dating back to 2000 years ago. Then Bab-e-Khyber which stands next to the route taken by Central Asian invaders like Turkic Moghuls, to Greek Alexander, the Kushans and the huge military forts guarding the strategic routes. Watch it if you have time and let me know what you think. This is what we need to get out. Not bloody jihad factory.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MultaniGuy

Indus Pakistan said:


> The most powerful global forces today are USA, Europe and China. This is the reality. And Pakistan is a fragile country with a weak economy which could be easily snuffed as we have seen with recent desperate financial situation. In this hostile environment Pakistani's have to navigate very, very cautiously. This means following the path of least resistence. Which means as much as you can fly with the headwind and only go against it when it becomes absolutely vital to core Pakistani interests.
> 
> We must keep in mind big business in USA and that includes the media is dominated by Jews. Many of the large US corporations are owned by Jews. So if you spit in their face over Israel in some suicidal effort to clam up with Palestinians, croak on about Uighur Muslims, bitch about Europeans the net result is your going to find yourself right at the bottom and isolated. This is exactly what Pakistan has done as a nation. We just made up enemies when there was never any need for it.
> 
> The Indian's have done opposite of this. They have cultivated relations with evderybody. This means in any India/Pak tiff we always get the shafting as evreybody bends backwards to accomodate India.Pakistan has made itself a public relations manager's nightmare.
> 
> _Ps. I have even on PDF seen members provoking the Chinese over Uighurs. It's like do we want to fcuk up one of the few countries that are pro Pakistan over the Uighurs. And the Chinese are very reactive to this Uighur issue. Or start giving Turks lessons on Islam when we know majority of them are very secular. That again annoys them. _


I also said to hell with the Uighur issue. That is not our problem.



T-123456 said:


> And that is why i like Musharaf.
> You(the forum) put religion before your country,a known fact,this never works and especially not in poor countries.
> The only way forward for your country is your national identity,if you dont do that,you'll end up like the many failed states.
> You fight for Muslims but when did or do Muslims fight for you?
> Just ask people of these many Muslim countries you defend what they think of you when you tell them where you come from.
> ''I am a Muslim from Pakistan''.
> Who cares for you if your identity is one of the 1,6 billion?
> If i answer,''im a Turk'' they know exactly who i am.
> See the difference?
> Make religion personal and national identity a priority if you want to survive as a nation.
> Nobody can fvck with you if you do that,no twitter,facebook,India or any others
> In short,you know what to do,its all up to you Pakistanis.


Most Pakistanis do not care about other countries, or stupid international causes. Pakistanis just care about Kashmir.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peshwa

Horus said:


> Last year in November, Twitter suspended our verified twitter handle without any warning or moderation. Our repeated appeals were not entertained.
> 
> Today, twitter has suspended us again without any warning or moderation. The message we received was: Violating our rules against evading permanent suspension. The permanent suspension was never explained, to begin with.
> 
> We believe that this is the work of twitter India at the behest of the Modi Govt which has been handing out lists of Pakistani twitter accounts for suspension and forcing twitter to comply. We believe that our original suspension and this one is pure and utterly motivated by politics because Pakistani twitter users are under the oversight of twitter India and they can shut down our accounts whenever they want without us getting a fair chance of appeal or reversal.
> 
> Many other Pakistani twitter users who criticize India have ended up on Indian Govt's lists which were given to twitter. They were given legal notices that 'your tweets are in violation of Indian Law' - whatever that means.
> 
> We believe in the fairness of debate and not at any point, we've intentionally violated twitter's stated rules and if it ever happened by mistake, it was corrected and self-moderated.
> 
> We strongly protest this decision and hope our forum members will raise this issue on twitter with @ jack and others who are at the helm of affairs by using the hashtag #RestoreDefencedotpk.
> 
> We also hope that the Govt of Pakistan will look into this issue and officially raises this with twitter. The twitter must be asked to prohibit twitter India from exercising all powers over Pakistani twitter users and a twitter office must be established in India OR the Pakistani users should be under the oversight by twitter's head office in the United States. Their Indian staff is abusing their powers to shut down Pakistani accounts to settle scores and to comply with the Modi govt.
> 
> If you have any ideas on how to go about this, please let us know.
> 
> Thanks



Isn’t the Defence.pk forum a US based site?
If so, why exactly is the twitter for PDF under the purview of the Indian twitter offices? Shouldn’t it be under the US Twitter regulatory authorities?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

Peshwa said:


> Isn’t the Defence.pk forum a US based site?
> If so, why exactly is the twitter for PDF under the purview of the Indian twitter offices? Shouldn’t it be under the US Twitter regulatory authorities?



Dot pk is a Pakistan based domain not USA based.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MultaniGuy

Indus Pakistan said:


> Thanks. Really appreciate this post. Two countries are cool with Pakistan. Turkey and China. I place Turkey first. I don't draw this conclusion from PDF. I have been to Turkey. I have interacted with Turks in UK. I have interacted with Turks on various [western] forums. The relationship with Turkey is multilayered and has depth. The relation with China is vital but truth be told is just business. They really are a alien people to us. But of course that does not remove their importance to Pakistan geostragegic needs.
> 
> The problem is most Turks and Chinese [understandbly] often will refrain from giving Pakistani's advice. But a true friend should say it as it is even if the advice is bitter. And I appreciate you did that. The number of times I cringe when Pakistan starting shovelling religion into a discussion with Turks is annoying.
> 
> At it's most simplest the reason we are facing the problems and you touched on them are that Pakistani's have become contractors by self appoinment for 1.6 billion mass of humanity. It's akin to me becoming a contractor for humanity. I go out and spend all my money and energy on all the people in my city. But then I have no money left, no energy left to look after my own family. On top of that I get involved in every argumant out there that has nothing to do with me and make enemies everywhere which then blowback on my family. Could anybody do that and avoid suffering that would ensue?
> 
> Pakistan is beautiful country with so much potential. If only we could harness that energy for Pakistan itself. I was watching the newsreport of the new Istanbul Airport being opened. I can only dream that one day we will have a airport with 90 million passener capacity.
> 
> And here mate is the real Pakistan. Simple. Beautiful. Histiory going back to 5,000 years. Takht-e -Bahi often regarded as the earliest universties dating back to 2000 years ago. Then Bab-e-Khyber which stands next to the route taken by Central Asian invaders like Turkic Moghuls, to Greek Alexander, the Kushans and the huge military forts guarding the strategic routes. Watch it if you have time and let me know what you think. This is what we need to get out. Not bloody jihad factory.


Pakistanis do not care about other countries or international causes. Where are you getting your information. Who from Pakistan wants to go fight wars? Lol.

Pakistanis just care about Kashmir.
Pakistanis couldn't give a damn for Palestine or Israel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rollno21

BHarwana said:


> Dot pk is a Pakistan based domain not USA based.


Servers are hosted in USA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MultaniGuy

T-123456 said:


> And that is why i like Musharaf.
> You(the forum) put religion before your country,a known fact,this never works and especially not in poor countries.
> The only way forward for your country is your national identity,if you dont do that,you'll end up like the many failed states.
> You fight for Muslims but when did or do Muslims fight for you?
> Just ask people of these many Muslim countries you defend what they think of you when you tell them where you come from.
> ''I am a Muslim from Pakistan''.
> Who cares for you if your identity is one of the 1,6 billion?
> If i answer,''im a Turk'' they know exactly who i am.
> See the difference?
> Make religion personal and national identity a priority if you want to survive as a nation.
> Nobody can fvck with you if you do that,no twitter,facebook,India or any others
> In short,you know what to do,its all up to you Pakistanis.


That's why Pakistanis don't give a damn for Middle Eastern nations. Because Middle Eastern nations don't give a damn for Pakistan.

You call or imply Pakistan is a poor nation. True, I am not denying that, but is Turkey a rich country either? No its not.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

Rollno21 said:


> Servers are hosted in USA



https://www.pknic.net.pk/


----------



## BATMAN

Iqbal Ali said:


> That's why Pakistanis don't give a damn for Middle Eastern nations. Because Middle Eastern nations don't give a damn for Pakistan.
> 
> You call or imply Pakistan is a poor nation. True, I am not denying that, but is Turkey a rich country either? No its not.



@BHarwana you didn't noticed sectarianism here?


----------



## Rollno21

BHarwana said:


> https://www.pknic.net.pk/


????


----------



## 313ghazi

@Horus keep fighting the good fight.

I've tweeted twitter about it and will try to encourage others to do so too. 

Don't lose heart, you have 110k followers on twitter, but your Facebook page has 8 million likes. I'd create another account and tweet from that. I'd also contact twitter directly.

I think Pakistani social media sites need to work together. We need to have each others backs. This forum has thousands of users yet there are only 450 tweets with your hash tag.


----------



## BHarwana

BATMAN said:


> @BHarwana you didn't noticed sectarianism here?



Dear retard please read it says middle east and it don't mentions a single country. I don't know what your definition of middle east is but this is a general statement which contains both shia Sunni and salafi countries. Now how do you place it in sectarianism?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 313ghazi

BHarwana said:


> The voice is getting louder don't worry it will be heard.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1056982721627676672


People like farhan have great traction on twitter. People like him, Hamza Abbas etc can get a buzz built up.

By far the most important platform you have is this forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cherokee

lol .


----------



## BHarwana

313ghazi said:


> People like farhan have great traction on twitter. People like him, Hamza Abbas etc can get a buzz built up.
> 
> By far the most important platform you have is this forum.



I know bro and I love this forum. Will do every thing. Twitter is not alien for us and this act of Twitter cannot do anything. The following of Twitter account will return in few days like the last time so this Twitter suspension is no issue for pdf. Twitter India is an idiot that they think they can controlled pdf.


----------



## Imran Khan

its karma you ban us here they ban you there

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## BATMAN

BHarwana said:


> Dear retard please read it says middle east and it don't mentions a single country. I don't know what your definition of middle east is but this is a general statement which contains both shia Sunni and salafi countries. Now how do you place it in sectarianism?



Mentioning the name of country is no sectarianism but according to your books it is, so why limit to countries and every one knows the why you and your brothers hate middle-east.

BTW,, what is slafi country?


----------



## MultaniGuy

BATMAN said:


> @BHarwana you didn't noticed sectarianism here?


Ummm... did you even read my post? I mentioned a geographic region, not religious sects.



BATMAN said:


> Mentioning the name of country is no sectarianism but according to your books it is, so why limit to countries and every one knows the why you and your brothers hate middle-east.
> 
> BTW,, what is slafi country?


I don't hate Middle East. I just said Pakistanis don't care about Middle East like Middle East doesn't care about Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

Imran Khan said:


> its karma you ban us here they ban you there



Bhai jan we are abused openly on defence.pk almost in every post.
Ma Behan ki galian dene waly sab se ziada holy hotay hein.
At least twitter do not hire dummy members to abuse defemce.pk



Iqbal Ali said:


> I don't hate Middle East. I just said Pakistanis don't care about Middle East like Middle East doesn't care about Pakistan.


You did nothing wrong…. i was comparing your post with mine.. upon which he started to abuse me. At least no body can abuse you because you are part of the state within state.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

BATMAN said:


> Mentioning the name of country is no sectarianism but according to your books it is, so why limit to countries and every one knows the why you and your brothers hate middle-east.
> 
> BTW,, what is slafi country?



Your problem is that in every thread you follow a certain conversation pattern and you always want to entertain a certain agenda. If you have not realized pdf is getting old and the community hear very well understands what each and every one of us is trying to do. So please get over it and come out of your bubble act as a grown up my friend this thread is regarding something else. Few people are trying hard to use this opportunity to their favor but it is foolish of them to do so. Moral of the story what Twitter did effects us all equally.
Now we are a country of 200 million and Twitter is just one platform so we can force Twitter rather than the other way around. It all depends on how much we want our way to happen and how much effort we are willing to give in. It is game of patience.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BATMAN

BHarwana said:


> Your problem is that in every thread you follow a certain conversation pattern and you always want to entertain a certain agenda. If you have not realized pdf is getting old and the community hear very well understands what each and every one of us is trying to do. So please get over it and come out of your bubble act as a grown up my friend this thread is regarding something else. Few people are trying hard to use this opportunity to their favor but it is foolish of them to do so. Moral of the story what Twitter did effects us all equally.
> Now we are a country of 200 million and Twitter is just one platform so we can force Twitter rather than the other way around. It all depends on how much we want our way to happen and how much effort we are willing to give in. It is game of patience.



While you state within state can hire boogey accounts to carryout your agenda… 
Old members.... who is old? may be you had another handle during Zardari rule! just like all your tribal brothers.. ???
You and all those i banned are free to abuse… is there a secret pact with administration?


----------



## Clutch

Horus said:


> Last year in November, Twitter suspended our verified twitter handle without any warning or moderation. Our repeated appeals were not entertained.
> 
> Today, twitter has suspended us again without any warning or moderation. The message we received was: Violating our rules against evading permanent suspension. The permanent suspension was never explained, to begin with.
> 
> We believe that this is the work of twitter India at the behest of the Modi Govt which has been handing out lists of Pakistani twitter accounts for suspension and forcing twitter to comply. We believe that our original suspension and this one is pure and utterly motivated by politics because Pakistani twitter users are under the oversight of twitter India and they can shut down our accounts whenever they want without us getting a fair chance of appeal or reversal.
> 
> Many other Pakistani twitter users who criticize India have ended up on Indian Govt's lists which were given to twitter. They were given legal notices that 'your tweets are in violation of Indian Law' - whatever that means.
> 
> We believe in the fairness of debate and not at any point, we've intentionally violated twitter's stated rules and if it ever happened by mistake, it was corrected and self-moderated.
> 
> We strongly protest this decision and hope our forum members will raise this issue on twitter with @ jack and others who are at the helm of affairs by using the hashtag #RestoreDefencedotpk.
> 
> We also hope that the Govt of Pakistan will look into this issue and officially raises this with twitter. The twitter must be asked to prohibit twitter India from exercising all powers over Pakistani twitter users and a twitter office must be established in India OR the Pakistani users should be under the oversight by twitter's head office in the United States. Their Indian staff is abusing their powers to shut down Pakistani accounts to settle scores and to comply with the Modi govt.
> 
> If you have any ideas on how to go about this, please let us know.
> 
> Thanks




Ban Indians from PDF ... If the Indians are trying to silence our voices we should return the favor?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

BATMAN said:


> While you state within state can hire boogey accounts to carryout your agenda…
> Old members.... who is old? may be you had another handle during Zardari rule! just like all your tribal brothers.. ???
> You and all those i banned are free to abuse… is there a secret pact with administration?



What the hell are you talking about? What pact? Seriously man lol. Sorry my bad to engage with you.


----------



## BATMAN

BHarwana said:


> What pact?


I don't know… i ask you!?


----------



## Peshwa

BHarwana said:


> Dot pk is a Pakistan based domain not USA based.



The server is US based.


----------



## BHarwana

@Horus @HRK why do we only have one Twitter handle?


----------



## Pak_Sher

Horus said:


> Last year in November, Twitter suspended our verified twitter handle without any warning or moderation. Our repeated appeals were not entertained.
> 
> Today, twitter has suspended us again without any warning or moderation. The message we received was: Violating our rules against evading permanent suspension. The permanent suspension was never explained, to begin with.
> 
> We believe that this is the work of twitter India at the behest of the Modi Govt which has been handing out lists of Pakistani twitter accounts for suspension and forcing twitter to comply. We believe that our original suspension and this one is pure and utterly motivated by politics because Pakistani twitter users are under the oversight of twitter India and they can shut down our accounts whenever they want without us getting a fair chance of appeal or reversal.
> 
> Many other Pakistani twitter users who criticize India have ended up on Indian Govt's lists which were given to twitter. They were given legal notices that 'your tweets are in violation of Indian Law' - whatever that means.
> 
> We believe in the fairness of debate and not at any point, we've intentionally violated twitter's stated rules and if it ever happened by mistake, it was corrected and self-moderated.
> 
> We strongly protest this decision and hope our forum members will raise this issue on twitter with @ jack and others who are at the helm of affairs by using the hashtag #RestoreDefencedotpk.
> 
> We also hope that the Govt of Pakistan will look into this issue and officially raises this with twitter. The twitter must be asked to prohibit twitter India from exercising all powers over Pakistani twitter users and a twitter office must be established in India OR the Pakistani users should be under the oversight by twitter's head office in the United States. Their Indian staff is abusing their powers to shut down Pakistani accounts to settle scores and to comply with the Modi govt.
> 
> If you have any ideas on how to go about this, please let us know.
> 
> Thanks


Stop using Twitter

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## t_for_talli

This happens when you glorify terrorists...call them freedom fighters 
I am sure you would have done the same if someone praised APS attackers


----------



## Roybot

Why not quit twitter, facebook and youtube and switch to the Chinese alternative? Weibo, Wechat, RenRen, QQ. There is a Chinese alternative for all social media platform.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yaseen1

it is done due to indian influence


----------



## Falcon26

OP is correct. Twitter was given a list of mainly Pakistani/Kashmiri accounts to ban. The one below is request made in June of this year. One of the account government of India, minister of electornic and informant ion technology requested to take down is the twitter handle of the popular @BhittaniKhannnn His account on the very last of the list. In my view same request was made for Defence.pk but I will need to keep digging to find the exact request
https://lumendatabase.org/file_uploads/files/4378572/004/378/572/original/69A.pdf?1538716169


If you have some time in your ah d, you can go through this list to see the exact accounts requested by GoI

https://lumendatabase.org/notices/search?sort_by=&term=Legal+Request+to+Twitter+from+India+&utf8=✓

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Crystal-Clear

some one plz ask government to raise this issue with Twitter's management.


----------



## Path-Finder

This is happening due to lack of gov of Pakistan's interest in social platforms.


----------



## lastofthepatriots

Indus Pakistan said:


> The most powerful global forces today are USA, Europe and China. This is the reality. And Pakistan is a fragile country with a weak economy which could be easily snuffed as we have seen with recent desperate financial situation. In this hostile environment Pakistani's have to navigate very, very cautiously. This means following the path of least resistence. Which means as much as you can fly with the headwind and only go against it when it becomes absolutely vital to core Pakistani interests.
> 
> We must keep in mind big business in USA and that includes the media is dominated by Jews. Many of the large US corporations are owned by Jews. So if you spit in their face over Israel in some suicidal effort to clam up with Palestinians, croak on about Uighur Muslims, bitch about Europeans the net result is your going to find yourself right at the bottom and isolated. This is exactly what Pakistan has done as a nation. We just made up enemies when there was never any need for it.
> 
> The Indian's have done opposite of this. They have cultivated relations with evderybody. This means in any India/Pak tiff we always get the shafting as evreybody bends backwards to accomodate India.Pakistan has made itself a public relations manager's nightmare.
> 
> _Ps. I have even on PDF seen members provoking the Chinese over Uighurs. It's like do we want to fcuk up one of the few countries that are pro Pakistan over the Uighurs. And the Chinese are very reactive to this Uighur issue. Or start giving Turks lessons on Islam when we know majority of them are very secular. That again annoys them. _



Pull down your pants and bow down. I'm sure your children definitely respect you for it. You are a disgusting person with a slave mentality. Personally, I don't consider you a Pakistani. Some people maintain their respect and honor amongst adversity, while others like yourself go to look for scraps like the dog you are.



T-123456 said:


> And that is why i like Musharaf.
> You(the forum) put religion before your country,a known fact,this never works and especially not in poor countries.
> The only way forward for your country is your national identity,if you dont do that,you'll end up like the many failed states.
> You fight for Muslims but when did or do Muslims fight for you?
> Just ask people of these many Muslim countries you defend what they think of you when you tell them where you come from.
> ''I am a Muslim from Pakistan''.
> Who cares for you if your identity is one of the 1,6 billion?
> If i answer,''im a Turk'' they know exactly who i am.
> See the difference?
> Make religion personal and national identity a priority if you want to survive as a nation.
> Nobody can fvck with you if you do that,no twitter,facebook,India or any others
> In short,you know what to do,its all up to you Pakistanis.



Your opinion has been noted and considered worthless because you are stupid. I wonder who will ask you about being a Turk when you are six feet under the dirt.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sugarcane

Path-Finder said:


> This is happening due to lack of gov of Pakistan's interest in social platforms.



You have to force the government to do so, just tell them that if they don't take action than you are going to forward link of Anti-Islam and Blasphemous tweets to Admiral General Khadim Rizvi and his army which will force govt. to do complete ban of twitter for at-least decade.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lastofthepatriots

Imran Khan said:


> its karma you ban us here they ban you there



Best post on the thread.


----------



## Indus Pakistan

lastofthepatriots said:


> Personally, I don't consider you a Pakistani.


Personally, I don't even consider you a human being let alone a Pakistani. And no you can't use my di*ck to clean your mouth ........

Usually the way it works, you uneducated cretin is criticise the post and not the poster. Meaning if you disagree you state reasons why. Please don't bother replying. I am placing you on my *ignore list* and suggest you do the same.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## enquencher

Pakistan should ban twitter and use weibo instead.


----------



## LASER1

So, one account was suspended, I read from similar threads it was a verified one, for sharing a fake pic. Why would you create another one with same name. Twitter will not allow evading suspension like that.


----------



## padamchen

@Horus

Don't let bans affect you bro.

If you are being banned, it simply means you are saying something they have no way of refuting or silencing.

It means you won. They lost.

You very well know the lobby that is working against you guys and from which Gulf country.

Take the attack to them. And let me know if I can help.

@waz @Oscar @WebMaster

I have ZERO conflict of interest in representing PDF as long as it does not cross my country or faith. And I say that in complete seriousness.

Cheers, Doc

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## T-123456

Iqbal Ali said:


> You call or imply Pakistan is a poor nation. True, I am not denying that, but is Turkey a rich country either? No its not.


Did i hurt your feelings,where did i mention my country,i thought this was about Pakistan?



lastofthepatriots said:


> Your opinion has been noted and considered worthless because you are stupid. I wonder who will ask you about being a Turk when you are six feet under the dirt.


There is dumb and dumber,you are the dumbest.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Suriya

Horus said:


> Yes man.
> 
> twitter was given a list of Pakistani accounts which Modi wants to be taken down.


You guys taking urselves too seriously .
U think modi has no better task than get ur freaking tweeter id down .

You must know tweeter India is ran by leftists and anti modi people who frequently ban more Hindu RW ids than anyone else .

Guys , see* this is tweeter India's current policy head* and how much she loves Modi .


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1057205252334723072

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

Horus said:


> Today, twitter has suspended us again without any warning or moderation. The message we received was: Violating our rules against evading permanent suspension. The permanent suspension was never explained, to begin with.



Making another handle to avoid a previous permanent ban is a direct violation of Twitter rules. The correct way forward is to work to lift the original permanent ban. The violations that led to the previous ban were quite clear as well. PDF leadership would do well to take a serious look at revising its policies and team.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 313ghazi

Falcon26 said:


> OP is correct. Twitter was given a list of mainly Pakistani/Kashmiri accounts to ban. The one below is request made in June of this year. One of the account government of India, minister of electornic and informant ion technology requested to take down is the twitter handle of the popular @BhittaniKhannnn His account on the very last of the list. In my view same request was made for Defence.pk but I will need to keep digging to find the exact request
> https://lumendatabase.org/file_uploads/files/4378572/004/378/572/original/69A.pdf?1538716169
> 
> 
> If you have some time in your ah d, you can go through this list to see the exact accounts requested by GoI
> 
> https://lumendatabase.org/notices/search?sort_by=&term=Legal+Request+to+Twitter+from+India+&utf8=✓



thanks for the links, we should all add these accounts and re-tweet their content if they're active.


----------



## VCheng

Horus said:


> We know that we are being targeted due to political reasons by twitter India. The issue is that if anyone can fix this issue, it is the Govt of Pakistan. Now how do we get them to cooperate?



The first thing to do is not to violate Twitter rules, which are quite clear.



padamchen said:


> If you are being banned, it simply means you are saying something they have not way of refuting or silencing.
> 
> It means you won. They lost.



I see what you did there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moonlight

This is so low of India. Seriosuly. More of a childish act. Pakistan can use this ban to speak on other platforms about Indian atrocity in Kashmir. Then suspending the account for raising the issue on human rights violations. 

They always suspend Ahmed’s Quraishi’s account too.



VCheng said:


> The first thing to do is not to violate Twitter rules, which are quite clear.



Why you always have to sound “cool” and oppose Pakistan’s santnce on everything. 

Is it breaking the rule to speak for Kashmir? 
Last time when they tweeted the photoshopped picture, I didn’t even say a word. Because the mistake was done intentionally or unintentionally. 

But this time, there wasn’t any violation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LASER1

Moonlight said:


> But this time, there wasn’t any violation.


If you attempt to evade a permanent suspension by creating new accounts, we will suspend your new accounts.


----------



## M.AsfandYar

You have some really bad comprehensive issues mate.


war&peace said:


> Sorry but I read OP in its entirety and I didn't find him encouraging anyone to burn tyres.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

Moonlight said:


> But this time, there wasn’t any violation.



Really? Making another account to evade a ban is a direct violation. This second ban was inevitable.



Moonlight said:


> Because the mistake was done intentionally or unintentionally.



The "mistake" was enough of a violation to result in the first ban.

==================

Lots of Twitter users speak on Kashmir. PDF can do the same while following the rules. Otherwise, bans will happen.


----------



## Moonlight

LASER said:


> If you attempt to evade a permanent suspension by creating new accounts, we will suspend your new accounts.





VCheng said:


> Really? Making another account to evade a ban is a direct violation. This second ban was inevitable.



If this is the case why the heck twitter did not suspend the account right after it was created? 
Why suspension after speaking on Kashmir issue?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rollno21

Moonlight said:


> This is so low of India. Seriosuly. More of a childish act. Pakistan can use this ban to speak on other platforms about Indian atrocity in Kashmir. Then suspending the account for raising the issue on human rights violations.
> 
> They always suspend Ahmed’s Quraishi’s account too.
> 
> 
> 
> Why you always have to sound “cool” and oppose Pakistan’s santnce on everything.
> 
> Is it breaking the rule to speak for Kashmir?
> Last time when they tweeted the photoshopped picture, I didn’t even say a word. Because the mistake was done intentionally or unintentionally.
> 
> But this time, there wasn’t any violation.


If someone is banned on PDF and he creates another account on PDF.what does the rules of PDF state,is one allowed to create a duplicate account.the same thing was done by Twitter.
You can support kashmiries but when someone picks up a gun and kills someone ,you calling them freedom fighters ,the world dsnt buy these things anymore.


----------



## VCheng

Moonlight said:


> If this is the case why the heck twitter did not suspend the account right after it was created?
> Why suspension after speaking on Kashmir issue?



The suspension is for violating rules, not for speaking on Kashmir. Is that too hard to understand?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LASER1

Moonlight said:


> If this is the case why the heck twitter did not suspend the account right after it was created?
> Why suspension after speaking on Kashmir issue?


Mass reporting.


----------



## padamchen

LASER said:


> If you attempt to evade a permanent suspension by creating new accounts, we will suspend your new accounts.



The term "suspension" implies something of a temporary nature.

To prefix "permanent" to that is contradictory.

Someone not very good in English framed that for sure.

Cheers, Doc


----------



## LASER1

VCheng said:


> The suspension is for violating rules, not for speaking on Kashmir. Is that too hard to understand?


She was asking why now. Why not the moment it was created.



padamchen said:


> The term "suspension" implies something of a temporary nature.
> 
> To prefix "permanent" to that is contradictory.
> 
> Someone not very good in English framed that for sure.
> 
> Cheers, Doc


I guess permanent suspension is romanticizing the word ban. Because it may look like censorship.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moonlight

LASER said:


> Mass reporting.



There you go. Mostly reported by Indians? Right. 

That again proves my point. 

Have a nice one

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

LASER said:


> She was asking why now. Why not the moment it was created.



That is for Twitter to answer, but my guess is that the volume of the workload in moderation of millions of users may have something to do with it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## padamchen

LASER said:


> I guess permanent suspension is romanticizing the word ban. Because it may look like censorship.



Correct.

Some American not very good at English framed that.

Cheers, Doc


----------



## VCheng

padamchen said:


> The term "suspension" implies something of a temporary nature.
> 
> To prefix "permanent" to that is contradictory.
> 
> Someone not very good in English framed that for sure.
> 
> Cheers, Doc



Accounts are suspended. Users are banned. PDF was not banned, its account was suspended for violating rules. The correct response would have been to work to lift the suspension, but it is water under the bridge, past the bend in the river and out to sea by now with the second attempted evasion.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LASER1

Moonlight said:


> There you go. Mostly reported by Indians? Right.
> 
> That again proves my point.
> 
> Have a nice one


Yeah, I just assumed it. It may have come to light recently that defence.pk created another handle to evade the previous suspension. 

The only wrong done was violating twitter policy, instead, PDF could've tried different ways to gain back the verified account rather than creating another one and doing what it's been doing.


----------



## padamchen

@waz 

If as you guys claim, PDF has not dotted line in to the state, then why limit Twitter membership only to the admins here under your banner.

Why cant I tweet under the PDF banner?

Of course my views on Kashmir will be diametrically opposing yours. But so what? You allow it on the forum.

So why not in the tweetering world?

I hope you get what I'm really gunning for ....

Cheers, Doc



VCheng said:


> Accounts are suspended. Users are banned. PDF was not banned, its account was suspended for violating rules. The correct response would have been to work to lift the suspension, but it is water under the bridge, past the bend in the river and out to sea by now with the second attempted evasion.



Suppose I go online on Twitter with Padamchen_PDF will I get banned :

1) On Twitter

2) On PDF ?

Cheers, Doc


----------



## VCheng

padamchen said:


> Suppose I go online on Twitter with Padamchen_PDF will I get banned :
> 
> 1) On Twitter
> 
> 2) On PDF ?
> 
> Cheers, Doc



Probably not, since such a handle would likely comply with Twitter rules. I cannot say anything about what PDF would do.


----------



## padamchen

VCheng said:


> Probably not, since such a handle would likely comply with Twitter rules. I cannot say anything about what PDF would do.



Its settled then.

I can probably add a "from" so that admins here do not get upset that I'm implying representation.

Cheers, Doc


----------



## CriticalThought

Indus Pakistan said:


> Horus, I entirely understand your situation. First and foremost I want to take this opportunity to thank PDF for giving us all a platform to express our thoughts. The problem you face is a problem many of us face. It's easy to burn tyres, call for jihad or run amok in Lahore in protest of wrongs done us Pakistan or Muslims.
> 
> But here is the reality. We live in a global community. It matters nought what is wrong, what is fair or what is justice. What matters is the influence you acquire or goodwill you secure across thre globe. This can be achieved in a myriad of ways but I economic leverage is amongst the top of the list along with cultivating relations with significant global entities. To do so cannot be done by burning tyres on Faizabad Chowk.
> 
> Increasingly India'ds economic clout is gaining upper hand. In addition Pakistan's stock value has hit rock bottom. One thing I would suggest PDF to do. Please never tie your flag on causes that are hopeless. Stay out of Palestine, Rohingya or Uighur politics. These are hot potatoes and you will end up wasting your limited goodwill. Reserve that for specific Pakistani orientated issues. I was never fan of Musharaf but I think he got one thing right "Pakistan First".
> 
> As regards the issue you have I would suggest you contact Pakistan government to apply pressure on Twitter. In addition ask all PDF members to sign up for a protest. If indeed there are issues because the Twitters administrative loop the Indian'ds have managed infest themselves [which is very probable] then you need to push for change on that front.
> 
> The problem your going to find is the moment you say 'Pakistan' in any situation you go on the backfoot. The benefit of doubt that migt be given goes out of the window. Suddenly you find yourself flying into the wind. In my experiance only Turks and to some degree Chinese cut some positive slack when you self youself as 'Pakistani'.
> 
> Please keep us posted.





Iqbal Ali said:


> I have always been the one to say that the Palestinian cause is a lost one and it's not our problem either.
> 
> Thats why it is called the Palestinian-Israeli conflict.
> 
> 
> Don't forget India's soft power of bollywood is helping them as well.
> 
> 
> I agree with you, to hell with the Rohingya, Uighur, and Palestinian issues. Those are not our problems.





Indus Pakistan said:


> The most powerful global forces today are USA, Europe and China. This is the reality. And Pakistan is a fragile country with a weak economy which could be easily snuffed as we have seen with recent desperate financial situation. In this hostile environment Pakistani's have to navigate very, very cautiously. This means following the path of least resistence. Which means as much as you can fly with the headwind and only go against it when it becomes absolutely vital to core Pakistani interests.
> 
> We must keep in mind big business in USA and that includes the media is dominated by Jews. Many of the large US corporations are owned by Jews. So if you spit in their face over Israel in some suicidal effort to clam up with Palestinians, croak on about Uighur Muslims, bitch about Europeans the net result is your going to find yourself right at the bottom and isolated. This is exactly what Pakistan has done as a nation. We just made up enemies when there was never any need for it.
> 
> The Indian's have done opposite of this. They have cultivated relations with evderybody. This means in any India/Pak tiff we always get the shafting as evreybody bends backwards to accomodate India.Pakistan has made itself a public relations manager's nightmare.
> 
> _Ps. I have even on PDF seen members provoking the Chinese over Uighurs. It's like do we want to fcuk up one of the few countries that are pro Pakistan over the Uighurs. And the Chinese are very reactive to this Uighur issue. Or start giving Turks lessons on Islam when we know majority of them are very secular. That again annoys them. _



The Indians also take pride in letting their mothers, daughters, wives, sisters run around stark naked. They also drink alcohol. So how about you stop calling yourself Pakistani and start copying non-Muslims completely. Libturds like yourself are worse than dogs and swines.

If today Pakistan walks away from the humanitarian crises faced by Palestinians, Uighurs, and Rohingyas, then there WILL come a time when we will be in crisis and no one will give a damn about us either. This is the law of nature, this is the compulsory retribution built into the fabric of existence itself.



T-123456 said:


> And that is why i like Musharaf.
> You(the forum) put religion before your country,a known fact,this never works and especially not in poor countries.
> The only way forward for your country is your national identity,if you dont do that,you'll end up like the many failed states.
> You fight for Muslims but when did or do Muslims fight for you?
> Just ask people of these many Muslim countries you defend what they think of you when you tell them where you come from.
> ''I am a Muslim from Pakistan''.
> Who cares for you if your identity is one of the 1,6 billion?
> If i answer,''im a Turk'' they know exactly who i am.
> See the difference?
> Make religion personal and national identity a priority if you want to survive as a nation.
> Nobody can fvck with you if you do that,no twitter,facebook,India or any others
> In short,you know what to do,its all up to you Pakistanis.



Islam runs through this nation like blood runs in veins. You cannot dissociate Pakistan and Islam. And Insha Allah, we shall remain a living proof that you can survive very well in this world while upholding Islam in its entirety. May Allah Help us towards this aim. Aameen.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kompromat

LASER said:


> Yeah, I just assumed it. It may have come to light recently that defence.pk created another handle to evade the previous suspension.
> 
> The only wrong done was violating twitter policy, instead, PDF could've tried different ways to gain back the verified account rather than creating another one and doing what it's been doing.




Like what?

We tried everything bro. Even talked to twitter India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Pakistan

CriticalThought said:


> Libturds like yourself are worse than dogs and swines.


You know I can fling filth as much as you can but clearly your another waste of space.



CriticalThought said:


> If today Pakistan walks away from the humanitarian crises faced by Palestinians, Uighurs, and Rohingyas, then there WILL come a time when we will be in crisis and no one will give a damn about us either. This is the law of nature, this is the compulsory retribution built into the fabric of existence itself.


Who does give a damn about us may I ask? Certainly not Palestinians, Uighurs or Rohingyas. Ask the Chinese if you think they are going to be tickled by you bringing up the Uighur issue? If PM IK mentioned the Uighurs on his trip to China I can bet you that would be the last invite he ever would get from the Chinese.



CriticalThought said:


> This is the law of nature, this is the compulsory retribution built into the fabric of existence itself.


No. the law of nature is simple. People jump from the sinking ship and take refuge in another boat. Of course not all can. But me and you did. I ended up in UK and your in Australia. Thus we can now talk big.

The reality of a bankrupt economy is only for those left in the ship. It is they who have to sober up and compromise or else they get no help.



Horus said:


> We tried everything bro. Even talked to twitter India.


Do you know what exactly is that triggered the ban or do you have some idea?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hellfire

Horus said:


> Last year in November, Twitter suspended our verified twitter handle without any warning or moderation. Our repeated appeals were not entertained.



Oh! But we did warn you to post less of fake news and stuff! And be more objective & neutral to regain the stature that PDF enjoyed till about 2014-15. 

We still do. Do we see a course correction? No Sir! Objectivity, due diligence and neutrality (thereby giving credence to facts & intellectual discourse) are still scant.



Horus said:


> Yes man.
> 
> *twitter was given a list of Pakistani accounts which Modi wants to be taken down.*




And you know this, how?

Such absurd claims surely exemplify the fact of the metamorphosis of this site into more of a troll/hate/fake/conspiracy theory site & as an extension, does lead one to doubt the content on the twitter being posted from the official handle.



Quibbler said:


> To be fair you did Photoshop the poor Indian girl last time as a result of which you got banned



Are you looking for a negative rating or a ban?




Quibbler said:


> Probably something similar this time, need to check. Must say twitter moderation is greatly fairer than PDFs although difficult to be perfectly fair in any moderation.



Being modest, are you?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CriticalThought

Indus Pakistan said:


> Who does give a damn about us may I ask? Certainly not Palestinians, Uighurs or Rohingyas. Ask the Chinese if you think they are going to be tickled by you bringing up the Uighur issue? If PM IK mentioned the Uighurs on his trip to China I can bet you that would be the last invite he ever would get from the Chinese.



What matters is how we stand in the court of Allah the Almighty. And for those of us who have conscience, it matters how we stand in the court of our own conscience.



Indus Pakistan said:


> No. the law of nature is simple. People jump from the sinking ship and take refuge in another boat. Of course not all can. But me and you did. I ended up in UK and your in Australia. Thus we can now talk big.



Yes, but they don't leave their morals behind.



Indus Pakistan said:


> The reality of a bankrupt economy is only for those left in the ship. It is they who have to sober up and compromise or else they get no help.



What makes you think they will get no help? Thankfully, you are not the one providing help. Pakistan stands today, and Insha Allah will keep standing in the future as well. And Insha Allah we will not give up our support for humanitarian crises around the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## VCheng

hellfire said:


> Do we see a course correction? No Sir! Objectivity, due diligence and neutrality (thereby giving credence to facts & intellectual discourse) are still scant.



Sometimes the simplest things are the hardest.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Didact

hellfire said:


> Oh! But we did warn you to post less of fake news and stuff! And be more objective & neutral to regain the stature that PDF enjoyed till about 2014-15.
> 
> We still do. Do we see a course correction? No Sir! Objectivity, due diligence and neutrality (thereby giving credence to facts & intellectual discourse) are still scant.



The specific photoshopped image in question was uploaded by a specific moderator. A moderator with a specific objective behind that. And that was merely the tail end of a fairly motivated campaign of using fake images for propaganda purposes. Post 2016 Burhan Wani PDF became the conduit for several hundred fake images to be released.....

All of this was intentional, at least by a section of the staff. I do not blame them, nor criticise. They are entitled to do this, but reputation is not something anyone is entitled to.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The Eagle

Twitter is continuously suspending/banning Pakistani accounts especially those who have been calling upon propaganda of India either about Kashmir (at large) or lies/disinformation spread to support internal hostile elements. Twitter authorities having Indian employment, tilted towards India due to nationalism somehow convince Twitter authorities to take action. 

The irony is, most Pro-Kashmiri accounts receives notification under violation of Indian Constitution which does not apply to anyone outside India and above all; only Indian Citizen will care about but not non-Indians. Despite several contacts and reminders; none of grievances are heard of redressed. The mask of hypocrisy is so thick even with Twitter in many cases. Haven't we witnessed active accounts of terrorists such as BLF, BLA, Mama Qadeer and many others openly insulting Pakistan in general & Institutes specifically. 

Twitter will always be biased & partial; unless otherwise Government of Pakistan takes initiative to highlight matters as such on higher level and sit down together to draw strategy with respect to handling of Pakistani Accounts which are currently suspended without any plausible reasons. Due to lack of voice, approach & mechanism; only those having contacts are heard whereby; Pakistan side of narrative & positive picture have been tarnished systematically given no space to practice or highlight matters of national interest while countering negative propaganda. 

Either Government shall have Twitter Pakistan representation or otherwise, suspend direct Twitter service but with an alternative like Twitter-Pakistan. Even calling upon Twitter hypocrisy will have the impact that wouldn't need our own version. However, we cannot compromise our national interest, sovereignty & security; would be glad to see twitter banned if does not abide by the law of Pakistan like others.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Falcon26

Horus said:


> Like what?
> 
> We tried everything bro. Even talked to twitter India.



Your handle was blocked according to India’s Section 69A of the Information Technology Act, 2000 which reads 

_69A Power to issue directions for blocking for public access of any information through any computer resource. -
(1) Where the Central Government or any of its officer specially authorised by it in this behalf is satisfied that it is necessary or expedient so to do, in the interest of sovereignty and integrity of India, defence of India, security of the State, friendly relations with foreign States or public order or for preventing incitement to the commission of any cognizable offence relating to above, it may subject to the provisions of sub-section (2) for reasons to be recorded in writing, by order, direct any agency of the Government or intermediary to block for access by the public or cause to be blocked for access by the public any information generated, transmitted, received, stored or hosted in any computer resource._
_(2)_ _The procedure and safeguards subject to which such blocking for access by the public may be carried out, shall be such as may be prescribed.
_
The question is does this law apply to Pakistani content? You need to reach out to Pakistani news media to highlight this issue. Only a clarification from your government will help resolve this issue.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Quibbler

hellfire said:


> Are you looking for a negative rating or a ban?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being modest, are you?



After a few you dont loose any sleep over them. And yes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon26

The Eagle said:


> Twitter is continuously suspending/banning Pakistani accounts especially those who have been calling upon propaganda of India either about Kashmir (at large) or lies/disinformation spread to support internal hostile elements. Twitter authorities having Indian employment, tilted towards India due to nationalism somehow convince Twitter authorities to take action.
> 
> The irony is, most Pro-Kashmiri accounts receives notification under violation of Indian Constitution which does not apply to anyone outside India and above all; only Indian Citizen will care about but not non-Indians. Despite several contacts and reminders; none of grievances are heard of redressed. The mask of hypocrisy is so thick even with Twitter in many cases. Haven't we witnessed active accounts of terrorists such as BLF, BLA, Mama Qadeer and many others openly insulting Pakistan in general & Institutes specifically.
> 
> Twitter will always be biased & partial; unless otherwise Government of Pakistan takes initiative to highlight matters as such on higher level and sit down together to draw strategy with respect to handling of Pakistani Accounts which are currently suspended without any plausible reasons. Due to lack of voice, approach & mechanism; only those having contacts are heard whereby; Pakistan side of narrative & positive picture have been tarnished systematically given no space to practice or highlight matters of national interest while countering negative propaganda.
> 
> Either Government shall have Twitter Pakistan representation or otherwise, suspend direct Twitter service but with an alternative like Twitter-Pakistan. Even calling upon Twitter hypocrisy will have the impact that wouldn't need our own version. However, we cannot compromise our national interest, sovereignty & security; would be glad to see twitter banned if does not abide by the law of Pakistan like others.



There are 100 million plus Pakistanis under the age of 35. I don’t think twitter wants to shut itself from such a big market but you need to lobby your government and media to highlight this issue. If you see my first comment on this thread, you will see some of the actual request made by GoI and some of the accounts it wants banned are popular Pakistani accounts which have nothing to do with India or incite violence. It’s tantamount to suppression of differing views.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HRK

The Eagle said:


> Twitter authorities having Indian employment, tilted towards India due to nationalism somehow convince Twitter authorities to take action.
> 
> The irony is, *most Pro-Kashmiri accounts receives notification under violation of Indian Constitution which does not apply to anyone outside India and above all*; only Indian Citizen will care about but not non-Indians. Despite several contacts and reminders; none of grievances are heard of redressed. The mask of hypocrisy is so thick even with Twitter in many cases. *Haven't we witnessed active accounts of terrorists such as BLF, BLA, Mama Qadeer and many others openly insulting Pakistan in general & Institutes specifically*.


this is the real issue here which can not get resolve by involvement of a individual or group of individuals we can only highlight the issue but for resolution government involvement is necessary

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hellfire

Falcon26 said:


> Your handle was blocked according to India’s Section 69A of the Information Technology Act, 2000 which reads
> 
> _69A Power to issue directions for blocking for public access of any information through any computer resource. -
> (1) Where the Central Government or any of its officer specially authorised by it in this behalf is satisfied that it is necessary or expedient so to do, in the interest of sovereignty and integrity of India, defence of India, security of the State, friendly relations with foreign States or public order or for preventing incitement to the commission of any cognizable offence relating to above, it may subject to the provisions of sub-section (2) for reasons to be recorded in writing, by order, direct any agency of the Government or intermediary to block for access by the public or cause to be blocked for access by the public any information generated, transmitted, received, stored or hosted in any computer resource._
> _(2)_ _The procedure and safeguards subject to which such blocking for access by the public may be carried out, shall be such as may be prescribed.
> _
> The question is does this law apply to Pakistani content? You need to reach out to Pakistani news media to highlight this issue. Only a clarification from your government will help resolve this issue.




That is applicable only within the territories of India. Twitter is liable to only limit access within India not outside!


----------



## The Eagle

Falcon26 said:


> There are 100 million plus Pakistanis under the age of 35. I don’t think twitter wants to shut itself from such a big market but you need to lobby your government and media to highlight this issue. If you see my first comment on this thread, you will see some of the actual request made by GoI and some of the accounts it wants banned are popular Pakistani accounts which have nothing to do with India or incite violence. It’s tantamount to suppression of differing views.





HRK said:


> this is the real issue here which can not get resolve by involvement of a individual or group of individuals we can only highlight the issue but for resolution government involvement is necessary



Can't disagree. The lack of lobbying is the first hurdle. Did not expect much in previous tenures but since establishing of Digital Pakistan initiative; current ruling quarters are somehow in knowledge of the matter but no progress seen as of yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon26

hellfire said:


> That is applicable only within the territories of India. Twitter is liable to only limit access within India not outside!



Exactly. But request is being made for blanket ban and it’s being accommodated.i have provided a big list of such requests and in many cases, request is granted....and herein lies the problem!


----------



## Hellfire

Didact said:


> The specific photoshopped image in question was uploaded by a specific moderator. A moderator with a specific objective behind that. And that was merely the tail end of a fairly motivated campaign of using fake images for propaganda purposes. Post 2016 Burhan Wani PDF became the conduit for several hundred fake images to be released.....
> 
> All of this was intentional, at least by a section of the staff. I do not blame them, nor criticise. They are entitled to do this, but reputation is not something anyone is entitled to.




The problem is that the blurring of lines between the administration and the member has rendered situations wherein the official line is increasingly same. 

Anyways, let's see.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon26

The Eagle said:


> Can't disagree. The lack of lobbying is the first hurdle. Did not expect much in previous tenures but since establishing of Digital Pakistan initiative; current ruling quarters are somehow in knowledge of the matter but no progress seen as of yet.



I suspect in the future the GoI might even ask the taking down of official of semi-official Pakistani accounts and media accounts that the GoI doesn’t like lol It’s a slippery slope. Check the links below and download the PDFs 

https://lumendatabase.org/notices/search?sort_by=&term=Legal+Request+to+Twitter+from+India+&utf8=✓ 


https://lumendatabase.org/file_uploads/files/4378572/004/378/572/original/69A.pdf?1538716169

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hellfire

Falcon26 said:


> Exactly. But request is being made for blanket ban and it’s being accommodated.i have provided a big list of such requests and in many cases, request is granted....and herein lies the problem!



The problem lies in inability to discern the role of administration, a patriot and a conduit of targeted news. You can *not* get away being all three without ramifications.

There is an increasing problem of fake news and targeted news being used to 'twist' facts, and twitter may have acted in accordance with the actions which have been undertaken by certain members of administration here, whose job was to filter the same and nip the issue in the bud.

There exist numerous instances of such fake news/information/distortions being replicated, processed and re-dispensed here itself, that the same being percolated into twitter posting is also nothing new. One can push their luck only so far.


----------



## HRK

The Eagle said:


> Can't disagree. The lack of lobbying is the first hurdle. Did not expect much in previous tenures but since establishing of Digital Pakistan initiative; current ruling quarters are somehow in knowledge of the matter but no progress seen as of yet.


can someone contact PTI media team to reach concern in IT ministry or directly to IT ministry, the only possible solutions for this issue which I can think 


HRK said:


> you will keep facing such issues till the time twitter keep handling traffic from Pakistan Twitter facility in India; the possible solution could be either to convince twitter to entertain twitter through Dubai office (via mass movement, for this public awareness of online community is require) or somehow twitter find it beneficial to have an office in Pakistan (here government could play a role) which is near to impossible as they already have 4 offices close to Pakistan (3 in India, 1 in Dubai)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

hellfire said:


> That is applicable only within the territories of India. Twitter is liable to only limit access within India not outside!



The original ban was the result of violation of Twitter's rules, not GoI:

from: https://help.twitter.com/en/rules-and-policies/twitter-rules

*Abusive Behavior*
We believe in freedom of expression and open dialogue, but that means little as an underlying philosophy if voices are silenced because people are afraid to speak up. In order to ensure that people feel safe expressing diverse opinions and beliefs, we prohibit behavior that crosses the line into abuse, including behavior that harasses, intimidates, or uses fear to silence another user’s voice.

Context matters when evaluating for abusive behavior and determining appropriate enforcement actions. Factors we may take into consideration include, but are not limited to whether:


the behavior is targeted at an individual or group of people;
the report has been filed by the target of the abuse or a bystander;
the behavior is newsworthy and in the legitimate public interest.
*Violence and physical harm*

Violence: You may not make specific threats of violence or wish for the serious physical harm, death, or disease of an individual or group of people. This includes, but is not limited to, threatening or promoting terrorism. You also may not affiliate with organizations that — whether by their own statements or activity both on and off the platform — use or promote violence against civilians to further their causes.

Suicide or self-harm: You may not promote or encourage suicide or self-harm. When we receive reports that a person is threatening suicide or self-harm, we may take a number of steps to assist them, such as reaching out to that person and providing resources such as contact information for our mental health partners.

Child sexual exploitation: You may not promote child sexual exploitation. Learn more about our zero-tolerance child sexual exploitation policy.


hateful conduct policy.

Abuse: You may not engage in the targeted harassment of someone, or incite other people to do so. We consider abusive behavior an attempt to harass, intimidate, or silence someone else’s voice.

Hateful imagery and display names: You may not use hateful images or symbols in your profile image or profile header. You also may not use your username, display name, or profile bio to engage in abusive behavior, such as targeted harassment or expressing hate towards a person, group, or protected category.


private information policy.

Private information: You may not publish or post other people's private information without their express authorization and permission. Definitions of private information may vary depending on local laws. Read more about our private information policy.

Intimate media: You may not post or share intimate photos or videos of someone that were produced or distributed without their consent. Media depicting sexual violence and/or assault is also not permitted. Note: limited exceptions may apply if there is clear context that the interaction is consensual. Read more about intimate media on Twitter.

Threats to expose / hack: You may not threaten to expose someone’s private information or intimate media. You also may not threaten to hack or break into someone’s digital information or attempt to incentivize others to do so (e.g., through setting a bounty or reward on such actions).

*Impersonation*

You may not impersonate individuals, groups, or organizations in a manner that is intended to or does mislead, confuse, or deceive others. While you may maintain parody, fan, commentary, or newsfeed accounts, you may not do so if the intent of the account is to engage in spamming or abusive behavior. Read more about our impersonation policy.



++++++++++++++++++



More here:

https://help.twitter.com/en/rules-and-policies#twitter-rules

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EasyNow

It's obviously due to the complaints of Indians - they are quite adept at building up a case.

But PDF certainly is not helping itself. A lot of the Kashmir threads cross ethical and moral lines. The current threads celebrating Kashmir snipers is an example. Previously people were lauding the targeting of policemen's families in Kashmir - in no world would that be seen as acceptable. 

And if the site is seen to be endorsing this in any way, that is a major problem - I'm sure its not difficult for an Indian to demonstrate that.

The site had an excellent policy of zero tolerance to terrorist supporters. Pakistani members need to understand the difference between highlighting a just cause and promoting terrorism.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon26

hellfire said:


> The problem lies in inability to discern the role of administration, a patriot and a conduit of targeted news. You can *not* get away being all three without ramifications.
> 
> There is an increasing problem of fake news and targeted news being used to 'twist' facts, and twitter may have acted in accordance with the actions which have been undertaken by certain members of administration here, whose job was to filter the same and nip the issue in the bud.
> 
> There exist numerous instances of such fake news/information/distortions being replicated, processed and re-dispensed here itself, that the same being percolated into twitter posting is also nothing new. One can push their luck only so far.



This is patently false. The GoI is using a specific domestic law to target non-Indian content. Whether that content is official or unofficial is pointless. The GoI is not arguing that a content is “blaring any lines” instead it’s appealing on national security grounds. Hundreds of Pakistani and Kashmiri accounts were banned or requested to be banned. It’s disingenuous to argue they were targeted due to “blaring of lines” or “fake news” grounds. Notion Defence.pk was targeted due to a photoshopped image is preposterous. You have no evidence to back this claim. What we have instead are dozens of GoI requests and they exclusively rely on national security grounds to request the ban. 

https://lumendatabase.org/notices/search?sort_by=&term=Legal+Request+to+Twitter+from+India+&utf8=✓



VCheng said:


> The original ban was the result of violation of Twitter's rules, not GoI:
> 
> from: https://help.twitter.com/en/rules-and-policies/twitter-rules
> 
> *Abusive Behavior*
> We believe in freedom of expression and open dialogue, but that means little as an underlying philosophy if voices are silenced because people are afraid to speak up. In order to ensure that people feel safe expressing diverse opinions and beliefs, we prohibit behavior that crosses the line into abuse, including behavior that harasses, intimidates, or uses fear to silence another user’s voice.
> 
> Context matters when evaluating for abusive behavior and determining appropriate enforcement actions. Factors we may take into consideration include, but are not limited to whether:
> 
> 
> the behavior is targeted at an individual or group of people;
> the report has been filed by the target of the abuse or a bystander;
> the behavior is newsworthy and in the legitimate public interest.
> *Violence and physical harm*
> 
> Violence: You may not make specific threats of violence or wish for the serious physical harm, death, or disease of an individual or group of people. This includes, but is not limited to, threatening or promoting terrorism. You also may not affiliate with organizations that — whether by their own statements or activity both on and off the platform — use or promote violence against civilians to further their causes.
> 
> Suicide or self-harm: You may not promote or encourage suicide or self-harm. When we receive reports that a person is threatening suicide or self-harm, we may take a number of steps to assist them, such as reaching out to that person and providing resources such as contact information for our mental health partners.
> 
> Child sexual exploitation: You may not promote child sexual exploitation. Learn more about our zero-tolerance child sexual exploitation policy.
> 
> 
> hateful conduct policy.
> 
> Abuse: You may not engage in the targeted harassment of someone, or incite other people to do so. We consider abusive behavior an attempt to harass, intimidate, or silence someone else’s voice.
> 
> Hateful imagery and display names: You may not use hateful images or symbols in your profile image or profile header. You also may not use your username, display name, or profile bio to engage in abusive behavior, such as targeted harassment or expressing hate towards a person, group, or protected category.
> 
> 
> private information policy.
> 
> Private information: You may not publish or post other people's private information without their express authorization and permission. Definitions of private information may vary depending on local laws. Read more about our private information policy.
> 
> Intimate media: You may not post or share intimate photos or videos of someone that were produced or distributed without their consent. Media depicting sexual violence and/or assault is also not permitted. Note: limited exceptions may apply if there is clear context that the interaction is consensual. Read more about intimate media on Twitter.
> 
> Threats to expose / hack: You may not threaten to expose someone’s private information or intimate media. You also may not threaten to hack or break into someone’s digital information or attempt to incentivize others to do so (e.g., through setting a bounty or reward on such actions).
> 
> *Impersonation*
> 
> You may not impersonate individuals, groups, or organizations in a manner that is intended to or does mislead, confuse, or deceive others. While you may maintain parody, fan, commentary, or newsfeed accounts, you may not do so if the intent of the account is to engage in spamming or abusive behavior. Read more about our impersonation policy.
> 
> 
> 
> ++++++++++++++++++
> 
> 
> 
> More here:
> 
> https://help.twitter.com/en/rules-and-policies#twitter-rules



Accounts that call for violence have no sympathy but I distinctly remember Indian media personalities calling for annihilation of Pakistan in the aftermath of pathankot attacks last years in the run up to the “surgical attacks.” Some even called for the nuking of Pakistan. I am sure members can dig up those tweets. No action was ever taken by twitter.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## VCheng

Falcon26 said:


> Accounts that call for violence have no sympathy but I distinctly remember Indian media personalities calling for annihilation of Pakistan in the aftermath of pathankot attacks last years in the run up to the “surgical attacks.” Some even called for the nuking of Pakistan. I am sure members can dig up those tweets. No action was ever taken by twitter.



Making the effort to prove a violation of the rules is the key.


----------



## Yankee-stani

Indus Pakistan said:


> Horus, I entirely understand your situation. First and foremost I want to take this opportunity to thank PDF for giving us all a platform to express our thoughts. The problem you face is a problem many of us face. It's easy to burn tyres, call for jihad or run amok in Lahore in protest of wrongs done us Pakistan or Muslims.
> 
> But here is the reality. We live in a global community. It matters nought what is wrong, what is fair or what is justice. What matters is the influence you acquire or goodwill you secure across thre globe. This can be achieved in a myriad of ways but I economic leverage is amongst the top of the list along with cultivating relations with significant global entities. To do so cannot be done by burning tyres on Faizabad Chowk.
> 
> Increasingly India'ds economic clout is gaining upper hand. In addition Pakistan's stock value has hit rock bottom. One thing I would suggest PDF to do. Please never tie your flag on causes that are hopeless. Stay out of Palestine, Rohingya or Uighur politics. These are hot potatoes and you will end up wasting your limited goodwill. Reserve that for specific Pakistani orientated issues. I was never fan of Musharaf but I think he got one thing right "Pakistan First".
> 
> As regards the issue you have I would suggest you contact Pakistan government to apply pressure on Twitter. In addition ask all PDF members to sign up for a protest. If indeed there are issues because the Twitters administrative loop the Indian'ds have managed infest themselves [which is very probable] then you need to push for change on that front.
> 
> The problem your going to find is the moment you say 'Pakistan' in any situation you go on the backfoot. The benefit of doubt that migt be given goes out of the window. Suddenly you find yourself flying into the wind. In my experiance only Turks and to some degree Chinese cut some positive slack when you self youself as 'Pakistani'.
> 
> Please keep us posted.





Iqbal Ali said:


> I have always been the one to say that the Palestinian cause is a lost one and it's not our problem either.
> 
> Thats why it is called the Palestinian-Israeli conflict.
> 
> 
> Don't forget India's soft power of bollywood is helping them as well.
> 
> 
> I agree with you, to hell with the Rohingya, Uighur, and Palestinian issues. Those are not our problems.





Indus Pakistan said:


> The most powerful global forces today are USA, Europe and China. This is the reality. And Pakistan is a fragile country with a weak economy which could be easily snuffed as we have seen with recent desperate financial situation. In this hostile environment Pakistani's have to navigate very, very cautiously. This means following the path of least resistence. Which means as much as you can fly with the headwind and only go against it when it becomes absolutely vital to core Pakistani interests.
> 
> We must keep in mind big business in USA and that includes the media is dominated by Jews. Many of the large US corporations are owned by Jews. So if you spit in their face over Israel in some suicidal effort to clam up with Palestinians, croak on about Uighur Muslims, bitch about Europeans the net result is your going to find yourself right at the bottom and isolated. This is exactly what Pakistan has done as a nation. We just made up enemies when there was never any need for it.
> 
> The Indian's have done opposite of this. They have cultivated relations with evderybody. This means in any India/Pak tiff we always get the shafting as evreybody bends backwards to accomodate India.Pakistan has made itself a public relations manager's nightmare.
> 
> _Ps. I have even on PDF seen members provoking the Chinese over Uighurs. It's like do we want to fcuk up one of the few countries that are pro Pakistan over the Uighurs. And the Chinese are very reactive to this Uighur issue. Or start giving Turks lessons on Islam when we know majority of them are very secular. That again annoys them. _





Indus Pakistan said:


> Thanks. Really appreciate this post. Two countries are cool with Pakistan. Turkey and China. I place Turkey first. I don't draw this conclusion from PDF. I have been to Turkey. I have interacted with Turks in UK. I have interacted with Turks on various [western] forums. The relationship with Turkey is multilayered and has depth. The relation with China is vital but truth be told is just business. They really are a alien people to us. But of course that does not remove their importance to Pakistan geostragegic needs.
> 
> The problem is most Turks and Chinese [understandbly] often will refrain from giving Pakistani's advice. But a true friend should say it as it is even if the advice is bitter. And I appreciate you did that. The number of times I cringe when Pakistan starting shovelling religion into a discussion with Turks is annoying.
> 
> At it's most simplest the reason we are facing the problems and you touched on them are that Pakistani's have become contractors by self appoinment for 1.6 billion mass of humanity. It's akin to me becoming a contractor for humanity. I go out and spend all my money and energy on all the people in my city. But then I have no money left, no energy left to look after my own family. On top of that I get involved in every argumant out there that has nothing to do with me and make enemies everywhere which then blowback on my family. Could anybody do that and avoid suffering that would ensue?
> 
> Pakistan is beautiful country with so much potential. If only we could harness that energy for Pakistan itself. I was watching the newsreport of the new Istanbul Airport being opened. I can only dream that one day we will have a airport with 90 million passener capacity.
> 
> And here mate is the real Pakistan. Simple. Beautiful. Histiory going back to 5,000 years. Takht-e -Bahi often regarded as the earliest universties dating back to 2000 years ago. Then Bab-e-Khyber which stands next to the route taken by Central Asian invaders like Turkic Moghuls, to Greek Alexander, the Kushans and the huge military forts guarding the strategic routes. Watch it if you have time and let me know what you think. This is what we need to get out. Not bloody jihad factory.





Iqbal Ali said:


> I also said to hell with the Uighur issue. That is not our problem.
> 
> 
> Most Pakistanis do not care about other countries, or stupid international causes. Pakistanis just care about Kashmir.





timmy_area51 said:


> of course he was no white extremeist skinhead , he was a sane grown man from Scotland




I think most Pakistanis could give a less a crap whats going on in Xinjiang the ones who care are just mostly fourm members or idiots on Social Media yeah Arabs could give less a crap about us heck living in the States they seem to like the Indians more than us.Turks most likely to like Pakistanis but I agree they get annoyed when Pakistanis start bringing Religion to every topic or talking about "Sultan Erdogan"will take over the Muslim world again this not only dealing with Secular Turks but Turks who are sorta religious as well but one thing I really like about them be they are Secular or Religious as a people very nationalistic.


----------



## Falcon26

VCheng said:


> Making the effort to prove a violation of the rules is the key.



Not necessarily. Twitter gets thousands of requests a day and doesn’t seem to have the time to go through each individual request. In some cases, these requests are genuine, for example number of people reported tweets by the suspect in the mail bomb attacks last week, and on each occasion twitter said those tweets didn’t violate its ToS. But they did and the problem was twitter using an IA to make the decision. When requests are made by government, it tends to go along with the request. Even then, Twitter approves only 17% of GoI requests which shows the excessive requests by the GoI and the assumption that it’s requests are a politically motivated. The problem is sometimes these requests are granted when they in fact don’t comply with ToS rules.


----------



## django

The fightback has began!...RestoreDefencedotpk NOWWWWWWWWWWWWW

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1057227959575216128

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1057260423706275841

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1057193921044996096

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1057193226757644288

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1057190859047923712

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1057144789873893376

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 313ghazi

PersonasNonGrata said:


> It's obviously due to the complaints of Indians - they are quite adept at building up a case.
> 
> But PDF certainly is not helping itself. A lot of the Kashmir threads cross ethical and moral lines. The current threads celebrating Kashmir snipers is an example. Previously people were lauding the targeting of policemen's families in Kashmir - in no world would that be seen as acceptable.
> 
> And if the site is seen to be endorsing this in any way, that is a major problem - I'm sure its not difficult for an Indian to demonstrate that.
> 
> The site had an excellent policy of zero tolerance to terrorist supporters. Pakistani members need to understand the difference between highlighting a just cause and promoting terrorism.



I think it's preferable not to have twitter than to have this site sweep Kashmir under the table. The fact of the matter is the Kashmiri armed struggle is completely legitimate, regardless of what the kafirs think.

This website is a platform for Pakistani's by Pakistani's. If it was to white wash or dilute our interests it would be doing a dis-service to the exact reason it exists. Nobody is using this website to advocate criminality of any sort of terrorism. Freedom fighters targeting occupying forces in a declared conflict zone is completely legitimate.

This site and others like it had been the cornerstone of promoting Pakistan's interests and opinions online and amongst the Pakistani online community in a free and impartial way for nearly 2 decades. They have shaped tens of thousands of minds in that time. You can't back down because of twitter. More important than an international platform is having a platform for your own people, especially in a time where mainstream media is so easily paid to be anti state.


----------



## VCheng

django said:


> The fightback has began!...RestoreDefencedotpk NOWWWWWWWWWWWWW



Good Luck!



Falcon26 said:


> Not necessarily. Twitter gets thousands of requests a day and doesn’t seem to have the time to go through each individual request. In some cases, these requests are genuine, for example number of people reported tweets by the suspect in the mail bomb attacks last week, and on each occasion twitter said those tweets didn’t violate its ToS. But they did and the problem was twitter using an IA to make the decision. When requests are made by government, it tends to go along with the request. Even then, Twitter approves only 17% of GoI requests which shows the excessive requests by the GoI and the assumption that it’s requests are a politically motivated. The problem is sometimes these requests are granted when they in fact don’t comply with ToS rules.



There is nothing preventing the GoP from doing the same. If there is any ToS compliance issue, then the matter can be pursued, if such grounds exist.


----------



## EasyNow

313ghazi said:


> I think it's preferable not to have twitter than to have this site sweep Kashmir under the table. The fact of the matter is the Kashmiri armed struggle is completely legitimate, regardless of what the kafirs think.
> 
> This website is a platform for Pakistani's by Pakistani's. If it was to white wash or dilute our interests it would be doing a dis-service to the exact reason it exists. Nobody is using this website to advocate criminality of any sort of terrorism. Freedom fighters targeting occupying forces in a declared conflict zone is completely legitimate.



Absolutely, the whole point of this site is to bring to the fore relevant discussion points so there should be no limits on this.

But not everyone understands how to present a legitimate point in a fruitful way. People have to remember that this a global medium - their struggle is not understood by everyone like a fellow Pakistani understands it.


----------



## Falcon26

VCheng said:


> Good Luck!
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing preventing the GoP from doing the same. If there is any ToS compliance issue, then the matter can be pursued, if such grounds exist.



I couldn’t agree more. Hopefully Pakistanis, including admins/moderators on this website one day will realize that we live in the Information Age and giving space to foreign propaganda will only harm the host in the long run. The US found this the hard way during the last elections when Russian bots and nationals decidedly influenced the outcome of the elections. Both the GoP and media houses, including this website have to figure out if accommodation of Indian views is desirable. Indian websites and forums don’t allow Pakistani voices for a reason.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

Falcon26 said:


> I couldn’t agree more. Hopefully Pakistanis, including admins/moderators on this website one day will realize that we live in the Information Age and giving space to foreign propaganda will only harm the host in the long run. The US found this the hard way during the last elections when Russian bots and nationals decidedly influenced the outcome of the elections. Both the GoP and media houses, including this website have to figure out if accommodation of Indian views is desirable. Indian websites and forums don’t allow Pakistani voices for a reason.



Those who play the game *better *accrue the benefits, plain and simple.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## django

VCheng said:


> Good Luck!


We do *not* nor *wish* any good luck from the likes of you, instead we will effectively make our case by galvanizing support among patriotic Pakistanis and when we are united......


----------



## 313ghazi

PersonasNonGrata said:


> Absolutely, the whole point of this site is to bring to the fore relevant discussion points so there should be no limits on this.
> 
> But not everyone understands how to present a legitimate point in a fruitful way. People have to remember that this a global medium - their struggle is not understood by everyone like a fellow Pakistani understands it.



Yeah, quality of discourse does suffer sometimes. We literally need an army of mods policing the forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

BATMAN said:


> Bhai jan we are abused openly on defence.pk almost in every post.
> Ma Behan ki galian dene waly sab se ziada holy hotay hein.
> At least twitter do not hire dummy members to abuse defemce.pk
> 
> 
> You did nothing wrong…. i was comparing your post with mine.. upon which he started to abuse me. At least no body can abuse you because you are part of the state within state.


Twitter per to wo kuch hota hai jisy dekh ker aik bar to murda bhi uth bethy ga kaber se

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hellfire

VCheng said:


> The original ban was the result of violation of Twitter's rules, not GoI:
> 
> from: https://help.twitter.com/en/rules-and-policies/twitter-rules
> 
> *Abusive Behavior*
> We believe in freedom of expression and open dialogue, but that means little as an underlying philosophy if voices are silenced because people are afraid to speak up. In order to ensure that people feel safe expressing diverse opinions and beliefs, we prohibit behavior that crosses the line into abuse, including behavior that harasses, intimidates, or uses fear to silence another user’s voice.
> 
> Context matters when evaluating for abusive behavior and determining appropriate enforcement actions. Factors we may take into consideration include, but are not limited to whether:
> 
> 
> the behavior is targeted at an individual or group of people;
> the report has been filed by the target of the abuse or a bystander;
> the behavior is newsworthy and in the legitimate public interest.
> *Violence and physical harm*
> 
> Violence: You may not make specific threats of violence or wish for the serious physical harm, death, or disease of an individual or group of people. This includes, but is not limited to, threatening or promoting terrorism. You also may not affiliate with organizations that — whether by their own statements or activity both on and off the platform — use or promote violence against civilians to further their causes.
> 
> Suicide or self-harm: You may not promote or encourage suicide or self-harm. When we receive reports that a person is threatening suicide or self-harm, we may take a number of steps to assist them, such as reaching out to that person and providing resources such as contact information for our mental health partners.
> 
> Child sexual exploitation: You may not promote child sexual exploitation. Learn more about our zero-tolerance child sexual exploitation policy.
> 
> 
> hateful conduct policy.
> 
> Abuse: You may not engage in the targeted harassment of someone, or incite other people to do so. We consider abusive behavior an attempt to harass, intimidate, or silence someone else’s voice.
> 
> Hateful imagery and display names: You may not use hateful images or symbols in your profile image or profile header. You also may not use your username, display name, or profile bio to engage in abusive behavior, such as targeted harassment or expressing hate towards a person, group, or protected category.
> 
> 
> private information policy.
> 
> Private information: You may not publish or post other people's private information without their express authorization and permission. Definitions of private information may vary depending on local laws. Read more about our private information policy.
> 
> Intimate media: You may not post or share intimate photos or videos of someone that were produced or distributed without their consent. Media depicting sexual violence and/or assault is also not permitted. Note: limited exceptions may apply if there is clear context that the interaction is consensual. Read more about intimate media on Twitter.
> 
> Threats to expose / hack: You may not threaten to expose someone’s private information or intimate media. You also may not threaten to hack or break into someone’s digital information or attempt to incentivize others to do so (e.g., through setting a bounty or reward on such actions).
> 
> *Impersonation*
> 
> You may not impersonate individuals, groups, or organizations in a manner that is intended to or does mislead, confuse, or deceive others. While you may maintain parody, fan, commentary, or newsfeed accounts, you may not do so if the intent of the account is to engage in spamming or abusive behavior. Read more about our impersonation policy.
> 
> 
> 
> ++++++++++++++++++
> 
> 
> 
> More here:
> 
> https://help.twitter.com/en/rules-and-policies#twitter-rules



Aw, now you are back to your old gimmicks of spoiling the fun and speaking sense! Shame on you, your naughtiness knows no bounds! Despicable act! 

Why, oh why, would you not celebrate Shakespeare's wonderful work Julius Caesar for the line "What a terrible era in which Idiots govern the Blind!"?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VCheng

hellfire said:


> Aw, now you are back to your old gimmicks of spoiling the fun and speaking sense! Shame on you, your naughtiness knows no bounds! Despicable act!
> 
> Why, oh why, would you not celebrate Shakespeare's wonderful work Julius Caesar for the line "What a terrible era in which Idiots govern the Blind!"?



PDF is but a microcosm of the entire country. A sobering thought indeed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hellfire

Falcon26 said:


> This is patently false. The GoI is using a specific domestic law to target non-Indian content. *Whether that content is official or unofficial is pointless. The GoI is not arguing that a content is “blaring any lines” instead it’s appealing on national security grounds.* Hundreds of Pakistani and Kashmiri accounts were banned or requested to be banned. It’s disingenuous to argue they were targeted due to “blaring of lines” or “fake news” grounds. Notion Defence.pk was targeted due to a photoshopped image is preposterous. You have no evidence to back this claim. What we have instead are dozens of GoI requests and they exclusively rely on national security grounds to request the ban.
> 
> https://lumendatabase.org/notices/search?sort_by=&term=Legal+Request+to+Twitter+from+India+&utf8=✓.




My Dear Sir.

Please read the twitter's policies. National Security is a ground, agreed. But can you rebut the validity of the same in terms of the policy as enunciated by Twitter?

Patently false? Day after day fake news and support of terror has grown here, need I draw on specifics? Even I remain well conversant with the outstanding issues between India and Pakistan, but when someone posts nonsense - Dravidistan etc .. a figment of fiction and makes it a mainstay, that is patently false, aimed at inciting hatred and violence. 

Need I get into it more?

The member, masquerading as a South Indian, has been reported innumerable times, but is not only given a leeway, but emboldened as a policy. Earlier a so called Sikh Regiment officer who supposedly hid in Japan, was repeatedly reported by me as being a false identity and a fraud and was unmasked as he was unable to answer questions about his unit or even basic questions that any Indian Army Officer would be able to answer, earning me, a professional who identified him for a fraud, a ban for unmasking the fabricated identity!

So please, the patent falsehoods? They need a re-look and a recalibration.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## VCheng

hellfire said:


> They need a re-look and a recalibration.



Or double down. What is more likely?

This was my post on the first ban. Not much has changed since then:

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Kaniska

Horus said:


> Yes man.
> 
> twitter was given a list of Pakistani accounts which Modi wants to be taken down.



You are a moderator in the forum...So i hope at least you do not pass any judgements without any valid reasoning behind it...Twitter is not such a small company that will just listen to India...At max, twitter can suspend accounts to be visible in India....How can twitter suspend any global account to appease India Gov..

You may be true...but i feel we are assuming India gov and its influence much more than it is supposed to be.


----------



## MultaniGuy

T-123456 said:


> Did i hurt your feelings,where did i mention my country,i thought this was about Pakistan?
> 
> 
> There is dumb and dumber,you are the dumbest.


Yes but you are a Turk on a Pakistani forum. If you comment about my country, I have right to talk about your country.


----------



## VCheng

The important question now and here is what to do next:

1. Make another account until it is banned. Repeat as needed.
2. Give up on Twitter and focus on other social media with better policies.
3. Work on the original suspension with appropriate resources.

Any other options?


----------



## MultaniGuy

CriticalThought said:


> The Indians also take pride in letting their mothers, daughters, wives, sisters run around stark naked. They also drink alcohol. So how about you stop calling yourself Pakistani and start copying non-Muslims completely. Libturds like yourself are worse than dogs and swines.
> 
> If today Pakistan walks away from the humanitarian crises faced by Palestinians, Uighurs, and Rohingyas, then there WILL come a time when we will be in crisis and no one will give a damn about us either. This is the law of nature, this is the compulsory retribution built into the fabric of existence itself.
> 
> 
> 
> Islam runs through this nation like blood runs in veins. You cannot dissociate Pakistan and Islam. And Insha Allah, we shall remain a living proof that you can survive very well in this world while upholding Islam in its entirety. May Allah Help us towards this aim. Aameen.





CriticalThought said:


> The Indians also take pride in letting their mothers, daughters, wives, sisters run around stark naked. They also drink alcohol. So how about you stop calling yourself Pakistani and start copying non-Muslims completely. Libturds like yourself are worse than dogs and swines.
> 
> If today Pakistan walks away from the humanitarian crises faced by Palestinians, Uighurs, and Rohingyas, then there WILL come a time when we will be in crisis and no one will give a damn about us either. This is the law of nature, this is the compulsory retribution built into the fabric of existence itself.
> 
> 
> 
> Islam runs through this nation like blood runs in veins. You cannot dissociate Pakistan and Islam. And Insha Allah, we shall remain a living proof that you can survive very well in this world while upholding Islam in its entirety. May Allah Help us towards this aim. Aameen.


Fair points. But do the Arabs,Turks,Persians,Uzbeks care about Pakistan?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

I guess if you reduce the amplitude of your tweets, the account might survive longer next time.  


I spotted an ID that claims to be defence.pk’s original ID on twitter. Is it true?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MultaniGuy

T-123456 said:


> Did i hurt your feelings,where did i mention my country,i thought this was about Pakistan?
> 
> 
> There is dumb and dumber,you are the dumbest.


Why did I hurt your feelings?



OsmanAli98 said:


> I think most Pakistanis could give a less a crap whats going on in Xinjiang the ones who care are just mostly fourm members or idiots on Social Media yeah Arabs could give less a crap about us heck living in the States they seem to like the Indians more than us.Turks most likely to like Pakistanis but I agree they get annoyed when Pakistanis start bringing Religion to every topic or talking about "Sultan Erdogan"will take over the Muslim world again this not only dealing with Secular Turks but Turks who are sorta religious as well but one thing I really like about them be they are Secular or Religious as a people very nationalistic.


I heard Turks are very secular minded.


----------



## RescueRanger

Quibbler said:


> To be fair you did Photoshop the poor Indian girl last time as a result of which you got banned. Probably something similar this time, need to check. Must say twitter moderation is greatly fairer than PDFs although difficult to be perfectly fair in any moderation.


Ban Indians from PDF. Quid pro quo. 
F### em.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Yankee-stani

Iqbal Ali said:


> Why did I hurt your feelings?
> 
> 
> I heard Turks are very secular minded.



Depends the ones in Germany and Europe are more religious while the here in the US and UK less and Turkey its a mixed bag


----------



## Quibbler

RescueRanger said:


> Ban Indians from PDF. Quid pro quo.
> F### em.


ok


----------



## Jugger

RescueRanger said:


> Ban Indians from PDF. Quid pro quo.
> F### em.


Anger is not the solution.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

Jugger said:


> Anger is not the solution.



Honestly why is this shit even tolerated anymore. Been saying it since 2010, no good comes from this only hyperbole.


----------



## django

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1057258283759820801

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Divergent

BHarwana said:


> The voice is getting louder don't worry it will be heard.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1056982721627676672



OMG that’s you??


----------



## WebMaster

Twitter support is non-existent. It's like some retard pressed the ban button and now you are in a block hole with no support. Anyways, for now follow Facebook as another channel to PDF.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## HannibalBarca

Divergent said:


> OMG that’s you??


sarcasm?


----------



## SipahSalar

You guys need to handle this sensibly. You need to contact twitter customer support. First you need to accept responsibility and apologize for uploading a photoshopped picture for which you got suspended. You should explain that this is the biggest defence forum on the internet and the picture was uploaded on the forum by a member and you tweeted it without verifying and you should be given a second chance. Second, you should tell them that there is a lot of fake news on twitter and they should not single you out for something you bear little responsibility.

EDIT: Also the guys handling the twitter accounts are incompetent and mishandled the account. The twitter account gave you guys a large voice and a lot of important people responded to the tweets and now you've lost that voice thanks to stupidity.


----------



## CriticalThought

Iqbal Ali said:


> Fair points. But do the Arabs,Turks,Persians,Uzbeks care about Pakistan?



We once supported the Turks even at the cost of a superficial 'Hindu Muslim Unity'. Today, the Turks are some of our most ardent supporters. Yes they care. Some relationships rise above petty politics. Why do you think Saudi just gave us a credit facility? Because we represent a pattern of thought, a set of beliefs, that is strongly aligned with them. They know that if the time comes, ordinary Pakistanis will lay down their lives for the Harems, and the government won't be able to stop them.

Why do you think America and the West stand with India? Because more than geo-strategic significance, India is culturally aligned. This 'cultural integration' is evident in the West in all aspects of life. You are hired into companies based on whether you will be a good fit. You could be an ace in your field, but if you are not considered a good fit, you won't get the job.

The current power politics, is the politics of projecting ones own way of life. Once it was a battle of Communism vs Capitalism. Today, it is the battle of Benign Socialist Dictatorship vs Capitalism. Hence, nations like Arabs, Turkey etc whose way of life aligns with ours do stand by us in times of need.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Vikki

LoveIcon said:


> Get Twitter banned in Pakistan, that will knock some sense


If india wanted twitter to suspend defencepk,it would have banned this website in india...they havent done that..that says it all


----------



## Hellfire

CriticalThought said:


> We once supported the Turks even at the cost of a superficial 'Hindu Muslim Unity'. Today, the Turks are some of our most ardent supporters. Yes they care. Some relationships rise above petty politics. Why do you think Saudi just gave us a credit facility? *Because we represent a pattern of thought, a set of beliefs, that is strongly aligned with them.* They know that if the time comes, ordinary Pakistanis will lay down their lives for the Harems, and the government won't be able to stop them.



How about the reality - the *fact *that the Saudi's *do not * want to give space to Iran to fill up a 'leadership of Muslim world' gap as it views itself as an exclusive leader of the same? If you were so 'beloved', how did _Umrah_ tax become an issue? 

And of course, you remain a very large contributor for the 'expendable' human resources that they need for their sustenance. 

Your bold part is - funny.


----------



## CriticalThought

hellfire said:


> How about the reality - the *fact *that the Saudi's *do not * want to give space to Iran to fill up a 'leadership of Muslim world' gap as it views itself as an exclusive leader of the same? If you were so 'beloved', how did _Umrah_ tax become an issue?
> 
> And of course, you remain a very large contributor for the 'expendable' human resources that they need for their sustenance.
> 
> Your bold part is - funny.



You are delving into matters whose historical context you don't understand, and I don't care to explain. Mind your own business.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LASER1

SipahSalar said:


> Also the guys handling the twitter accounts are incompetent and mishandled the account.


That guy was Horus. tsk tsk.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

Divergent said:


> OMG that’s you??


Nope that is not me


----------



## maithil

Ban twitter in Pakistan and start using Chinese alternative to propagate PDF's stance. Why bother going there after so many humiliations ?


----------



## Hellfire

CriticalThought said:


> You are an idiot delving into matters whose historical context you don't understand, and I don't care to explain. Mind your own business.



Last I checked I did not qualify into being below 50 IQ. Your post here has been exemplary for those who do not understand what a below 50 IQ is 

Thanks


----------



## CriticalThought

hellfire said:


> Last I checked I did not qualify into being below 50 IQ. Your post here has been exemplary for those who do not understand what a below 50 IQ is
> 
> Thanks



Look up Intelligence Quotient and what it actually means.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1057566438263791616

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

BHarwana said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1057566438263791616



Incorrect. The current PDF twitter account was suspended because it was made in violation of Twitter rules to circumvent the previously imposed permanent ban.


----------



## thunderr

once i had a fight with stinky hindustani and what I see in next few hours that my username was suspended.I got to know that these stinky hindos are controlling twitter- i deleted the app permanently without any second thought..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Taimoor Khan

Ban twitter in Pakistan with immediate effect.

Just not twitter but any organization must not hold data of Pakistani citizens outside the borders of Pakistan, let alone within hostile entities like India!


----------



## VCheng

Taimoor Khan said:


> Ban twitter in Pakistan with immediate effect.
> 
> Just not twitter but any organization must not hold data of Pakistani citizens outside the borders of Pakistan, let alone within hostile entities like India!



Twitter is a social media website, where participation is a voluntary act. On what grounds would GoP consider a ban on Twitter when it does not hold any direct data on Pakistani citizens except that provided by the users themselves voluntarily?


----------



## Taimoor Khan

VCheng said:


> Twitter is a social media website, where participation is a voluntary act. On what grounds would GoP consider a ban on Twitter when it does not hold any direct data on Pakistani citizens except that provided by the users themselves voluntarily?



Volunatarily or not, no country, let alone hostile one should hold Pakistani citizens data, and be in a position to enforce its national interest against that one of Pakistan's.


----------



## VCheng

Taimoor Khan said:


> Volunatarily or not, no country, let alone hostile one should hold Pakistani citizens data, and be in a position to enforce its national interest against that one of Pakistan's.



Relevant to the present thread, on what basis are you claiming the above?


----------



## Taimoor Khan

VCheng said:


> Relevant to the present thread, on what basis are you claiming the above?



Naïve or deliberately acting one?


----------



## VCheng

Taimoor Khan said:


> Naïve or deliberately acting one?



Not at all. Twitter has clear policies and rules for its users, and PDF's present predicament is a direct result of violations. To claim anything else is simply not correct in this situation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Taimoor Khan

VCheng said:


> Not at all. Twitter has clear policies and rules for its users, and PDF's present predicament is a direct result of violations. To claim anything else is simply not correct in this situation.



Don't care about tweeter policies. Tweeter is not a state whose policies can override interests of other nation states and governments. Here, there is a clear history of Indian narrative and interests are given priority over Pakistani and hence the response should be to ban tweeter in Pakistan unless its complies with the wishes of Pakistan and its national interest.


----------



## VCheng

Taimoor Khan said:


> Don't care about tweeter policies.



Those who do not care about Twitter policies soon find themselves in violation and subject to account suspensions, plain and simple.



Taimoor Khan said:


> hence the response should be to ban tweeter in Pakistan unless its complies with the wishes of Pakistan and its national interest.



So who is going to ban Twitter for this present issue? GoP? PDF? Good luck with your demand!



django said:


> We do *not* nor *wish* any good luck from the likes of you, instead we will effectively make our case by galvanizing support among patriotic Pakistanis and *when we are united....*..



One day soon, InshaAllah!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Theparadox

Why not use weibo or something? Even PM Modi uses it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cuirassier

Did they give any reason? Perhaps scamming reports from our peaceloving neighbors


----------



## LASER1

TF141 said:


> Did they give any reason?


For evading the previous suspension by creating new one.


----------



## WebMaster

LASER said:


> For evading the previous suspension by creating new one.


How do you know? You don't.



VCheng said:


> Incorrect. The current PDF twitter account was suspended because it was made in violation of Twitter rules to circumvent the previously imposed permanent ban.


How do you know? You don't. 

I see users blabbering, trying to be expert here, when they have no knowledge of what happened or what is going on. A good tip would be to shut up if you don't know anything.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ali Tariq

WebMaster said:


> How do you know? You don't.
> 
> I see users blabbering, trying to be expert here, when they have no knowledge of what happened or what is going on. A good tip would be to shut up if you don't know anything.


Shah se ziada shah ke wafadaar


----------



## LASER1

WebMaster said:


> How do you know? You don't.


Sorry but that's what your Administrator just said in the main post. 
So, whoever is blabbering is not us. We are just saying what that's already being said. 



> The message we received was: Violating our rules against evading permanent suspension.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## django

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1057533090371985409

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1057526679306940417

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1057535517519155201

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

WebMaster said:


> How do you know? You don't.
> 
> 
> How do you know? You don't.
> 
> I see users blabbering, trying to be expert here, when they have no knowledge of what happened or what is going on. A good tip would be to shut up if you don't know anything.


Users that can be found on other forums spouting vile terms(or displaying their family upbringing) against this forum and it’s key members.


----------



## Divergent

BHarwana said:


> Nope that is not me



Hmm course 



Oscar said:


> Users that can be found on other forums spouting vile terms(or displaying their family upbringing) against this forum and it’s key members.



Other forums? I barely can keep up with one


----------



## Hellfire

CriticalThought said:


> Look up Intelligence Quotient and what it actually means.



Dear Sir.

I am pretty certain that I may be aware of it more than your esteemed self, for I rarely speak on subjects which I know nothing of and have had no formal education on. Seeing that you could not respond to my post as quoted by you prior to this brilliance, as a civil human being, you are merely exemplifying the classification. 

Unfortunately for people like you, moving to a relatively free and enlightened society (in terms of civil liberties, respect for other's views howsoever contrarian, civility in interaction) has no effect on the core that you posses. Critical-Thought? Make it more like Anencephalic! 

You bore me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## thinkingcap81

CriticalThought said:


> The Indians also take pride in letting their mothers, daughters, wives, sisters run around stark naked.



Totally uncalled for. I cannot understand why moderators allow this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## maximuswarrior

Fvck Twitter. Let's get it banned in Pakistan. This is the same platform that allows the US president to post all kinds of garbage, but throws fits at PDF LOL Hypocritical bastards.

It is an age of information warfare. Twitter cannot win this war by banning accounts.


----------



## RescueRanger

Machism said:


> Why does defence.pk needs twitter and facebook ? Forums are social media.



To engage with it's audience, what a stupid statement, not surprised it came from a indian.


----------



## Cuirassier

Injuns get panicked when faced by a legitimate Pakistani platform that calls out for it's crap and actually tries to change the negative rhetoric about our country. Might is right


----------



## padamchen

RescueRanger said:


> To engage with it's audience, what a stupid statement, not surprised it came from a indian.



I think Twitter is very symptomatic of the current generation.

Vacuous and short on substance.

Are you on Twitter?

Cheers, Doc

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

padamchen said:


> I think Twitter is very symptomatic of the current generation.
> 
> Vacuous and short on substance.
> 
> Are you on Twitter?
> 
> Cheers, Doc



Yes I am twitter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## padamchen

RescueRanger said:


> Yes I am twitter.



What's the attraction?

I ask because when I call you a kid you find it amusing, implying that you are a baba g.

Even on the profile pages here I get frustrated with the word limit ....

Cheers, Doc

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

padamchen said:


> What's the attraction?
> 
> I ask because when I call you a kid you find it amusing, implying that you are a baba g.
> 
> Even on the profile pages here I get frustrated with the word limit ....
> 
> Cheers, Doc


@Zaki @Horus I have reported this and negative strike given because this is not helpful to discourse, as always usual suspects! Please feel free to review!


----------



## padamchen

RescueRanger said:


> @Zaki @Horus I have reported this and negative strike given because this is not helpful to discourse, as always usual suspects! Please feel free to review!



What did you find offensive?

I was asking you about Twitter as someone you imply is of similar age.

If I found something interesting, it might have motivated me to join the bandwagon too.

Why are your chaddis perpetually knotted buddy? Tough life?

Cheers, Doc


----------



## RescueRanger

@Horus please read the last to messages from the user in question. Need I say anymore?


----------



## padamchen

I give up.

I guess you want me banned very badly.

@Oscar .... (I've troubled waz enuff)

Cheers, Doc


----------



## maximuswarrior

thinkingcap81 said:


> Totally uncalled for. I cannot understand why moderators allow this.





padamchen said:


> I give up.
> 
> I guess you want me banned very badly.
> 
> @Oscar .... (I've troubled waz enuff)
> 
> Cheers, Doc



You are not welcome on this forum. Stop begging.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## padamchen

maximuswarrior said:


> You are not welcome on this forum. Stop begging.



Bugger off.

Cheers, Doc


----------



## RescueRanger

maximuswarrior said:


> You are not welcome on this forum. Stop begging.



Ignore the retard!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## maximuswarrior

padamchen said:


> Bugger off.
> 
> Cheers, Doc



LOL Beggar.


----------



## padamchen

RescueRanger said:


> Ignore the retard!



Unknot your kaccha kiddo.

You're begining to sound like a little girl now.

Cheers, Doc

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1


----------



## Divergent

BHarwana said:


> Nope that is not me



It’s okay 

Too many extremists

You guys are mean to that Doc guy


----------



## Psychic

T-123456 said:


> And that is why i like Musharaf.
> You(the forum) put religion before your country,a known fact,this never works and especially not in poor countries.
> The only way forward for your country is your national identity,if you dont do that,you'll end up like the many failed states.
> You fight for Muslims but when did or do Muslims fight for you?
> Just ask people of these many Muslim countries you defend what they think of you when you tell them where you come from.
> ''I am a Muslim from Pakistan''.
> Who cares for you if your identity is one of the 1,6 billion?
> If i answer,''im a Turk'' they know exactly who i am.
> See the difference?
> Make religion personal and national identity a priority if you want to survive as a nation.
> Nobody can fvck with you if you do that,no twitter,facebook,India or any others
> In short,you know what to do,its all up to you Pakistanis.


You like him because the only introduction of him to you is secularism.

You are perhaps unaware of the fact how he dragged the country in foreign wars which led to the deaths of countless Pakistanis. 
An @sshole who left his men without supplies to die.
Who caused massive suicide bombings by abusing the state power.
Who stabbed Kashmir's freedom movement in the back.
Who ignited a fire in Baluchistan by killing an 80 year old tribal leader.
Who caused a massive uprising by using unnecessary force against own people.
Who, right now, is an absconder.

All of this mess had to be cleared up by the people who succeeded him and the nation paid a tremendous price in terms of lives lost and damage to the economy...but hey he was against the mullahs so must be a good guy!


----------



## BHarwana

Divergent said:


> It’s okay
> 
> Too many extremists
> 
> You guys are mean to that Doc guy



I am mean to no one for their views. Every one has a right to opinion and I respect it. Dr is nice person his job comes with perks.


----------



## babbarsingh

Mrc said:


> @Horus launch a complaint against Twitter on Pakistan citizen portal newly launched by khan



That portal is for pakistans internal matters only .may be govt of pakistanis can take up issue with Twitter management. 



Horus said:


> Last year in November, Twitter suspended our verified twitter handle without any warning or moderation. Our repeated appeals were not entertained.
> 
> Today, twitter has suspended us again without any warning or moderation. The message we received was: Violating our rules against evading permanent suspension. The permanent suspension was never explained, to begin with.
> 
> We believe that this is the work of twitter India at the behest of the Modi Govt which has been handing out lists of Pakistani twitter accounts for suspension and forcing twitter to comply. We believe that our original suspension and this one is pure and utterly motivated by politics because Pakistani twitter users are under the oversight of twitter India and they can shut down our accounts whenever they want without us getting a fair chance of appeal or reversal.
> 
> Many other Pakistani twitter users who criticize India have ended up on Indian Govt's lists which were given to twitter. They were given legal notices that 'your tweets are in violation of Indian Law' - whatever that means.
> 
> We believe in the fairness of debate and not at any point, we've intentionally violated twitter's stated rules and if it ever happened by mistake, it was corrected and self-moderated.
> 
> We strongly protest this decision and hope our forum members will raise this issue on twitter with @ jack and others who are at the helm of affairs by using the hashtag #RestoreDefencedotpk.
> 
> We also hope that the Govt of Pakistan will look into this issue and officially raises this with twitter. The twitter must be asked to prohibit twitter India from exercising all powers over Pakistani twitter users and a twitter office must be established in India OR the Pakistani users should be under the oversight by twitter's head office in the United States. Their Indian staff is abusing their powers to shut down Pakistani accounts to settle scores and to comply with the Modi govt.
> 
> If you have any ideas on how to go about this, please let us know.
> 
> Thanks


I think this ban is related with kashmir .


----------



## Divergent

BHarwana said:


> I am mean to no one for their views. Every one has a right to opinion and I respect it. Dr is nice person his job comes with perks.



The top line was meant for you the other two for others lol


----------



## RescueRanger

Divergent said:


> It’s okay
> 
> Too many extremists
> 
> You guys are mean to that Doc guy


If someone is rude to me I will reciprocate! Hope that much is apparent!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CHACHA"G"

And on the other side of the story...………. check the thread. 
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/twit...k-khadim-rizvis-account.585165/#post-10914469


----------



## Wa Muhammada

Iqbal Ali said:


> I have always been the one to say that the Palestinian cause is a lost one and it's not our problem either.
> 
> Thats why it is called the Palestinian-Israeli conflict.
> 
> 
> Don't forget India's soft power of bollywood is helping them as well.
> 
> 
> I agree with you, to hell with the Rohingya, Uighur, and Palestinian issues. Those are not our problems.



So what’s next ...

‘To hell with Kashmir’?

Grow a pair my friend. It’s a thought world out there. Not having a twitter account is not the end of the world. Palestine as well as all other oppressed Muslims are in our heart, so don’t ever forget that.


----------



## MultaniGuy

Wa Muhammada said:


> So what’s next ...
> 
> ‘To hell with Kashmir’?
> 
> Grow a pair my friend. It’s a thought world out there. Not having a twitter account is not the end of the world. Palestine as well as all other oppressed Muslims are in our heart, so don’t ever forget that.


I care about Kashmir, because Kashmir is OUR PROBLEM.

As a Muslim I pray for the oppressed Muslims around the world, but what can Pakistan do?

Pakistan is still not a very strong country.

Get a hold of yourself!


----------



## Wa Muhammada

Iqbal Ali said:


> I care about Kashmir, because Kashmir is OUR PROBLEM.
> 
> As a Muslim I pray for the oppressed Muslims around the world, but what can Pakistan do?
> 
> Pakistan is still not a very strong country.
> 
> Get a hold of yourself!



You should remove the pic of Qaid e Azam (Rahmatullah Alayhi) because he did not share your views on Palestine. Read what they said they said abt Palestine, how much they cared abt Bait ul Aqdas, it’l be a wake up call to ‘educated folks’ like yourself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MultaniGuy

Wa Muhammada said:


> You should remove the pic of Qaid e Azam (Rahmatullah Alayhi) because he did not share your views on Palestine. Read what they said they said abt Palestine, how much they cared abt Bait ul Aqdas, it’l be a wake up call to ‘educated folks’ like yourself.


As much as I admire the Quaid e Azam, the reality is I think the two state solution is the only solution to the Palestinian-Israeli conflict.



Wa Muhammada said:


> You should remove the pic of Qaid e Azam (Rahmatullah Alayhi) because he did not share your views on Palestine. Read what they said they said abt Palestine, how much they cared abt Bait ul Aqdas, it’l be a wake up call to ‘educated folks’ like yourself.


Yeah, but look at the reality, The Arabs messed up big time on the Palestinian-Israeli conflict.

They lost wars against Israel. 

This is not Pakistan's problem.

Arabs should blame themselves for their incompetence and stupidity.


----------



## CriticalThought

hellfire said:


> Dear Sir.
> 
> I am pretty certain that I may be aware of it more than your esteemed self, for I rarely speak on subjects which I know nothing of and have had no formal education on. Seeing that you could not respond to my post as quoted by you prior to this brilliance, as a civil human being, you are merely exemplifying the classification.
> 
> Unfortunately for people like you, moving to a relatively free and enlightened society (in terms of civil liberties, respect for other's views howsoever contrarian, civility in interaction) has no effect on the core that you posses. Critical-Thought? Make it more like Anencephalic!
> 
> You bore me.



Pompousness only reveals your shallowness.


----------



## Lucky Breeze

@Horus
Someone is running Pakistan defence twitter page. Looks like when your account suspended and this new account started its operation.
@WebMaster 
https://twitter.com/Defence_pk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MilSpec

Oscar said:


> Users that can be found on other forums spouting vile terms(or displaying their family upbringing) against this forum and it’s key members.


ROFL, spouting vile terms is disparaging to this forum, just go through this thread, or for that matter any thread here, lot of upbringing will be quite suspect.


----------



## SQ8

MilSpec said:


> ROFL, spouting vile terms is disparaging to this forum, just go through this thread, or for that matter any thread here, lot of upbringing will be quite suspect.


Its gotten higher in response, historical trends will show the language here was milder prior to the rising extremism from the newer Indian online troll party.


----------



## MilSpec

Oscar said:


> Its gotten higher in response, historical trends will show the language here was milder prior to the rising extremism from the newer Indian online troll party.


You keep repeating that, but have you gone through any of the threads recently, look up how many times there was any insinuation from Indian side given there is barely any left here.


----------



## SQ8

MilSpec said:


> You keep repeating that, but have you gone through any of the threads recently, look up how many times there was any insinuation from Indian side given there is barely any left here.


Droplets of water on stone eventually make a hole.


----------



## Arsalan

MilSpec said:


> ROFL, spouting vile terms is disparaging to this forum, just go through this thread, or for that matter any thread here, lot of upbringing will be quite suspect.


Then you have not been to some of the other similar forums sir.



MilSpec said:


> You keep repeating that, but have you gone through any of the threads recently, look up how many times there was any insinuation from Indian side given there is barely any left here.


Its 50/50, AT BEST!!


----------



## VCheng

MilSpec said:


> You keep repeating that, but have you gone through any of the threads recently, look up how many times there was any insinuation from Indian side given there is barely any left here.



After the Twitter fiasco, it seems PDF itself is steadily losing its audience too:


----------



## Aryan0395

Arsalan said:


> Its 50/50, AT BEST!!


Honestly its not. I have been on the forum for a much shorter time than u and even then have seen that Pakistani members and some false flaggers immediately start name calling, attacking faith of Indians in the Indian section without any provocation whereas Indians do refrain from attacking faith of pakistani members and when they do they are hardly the first to start and get banned immediately whereas pakistani members go scot free. They have the tag line handy "its a pakistani forum".


----------



## Aryan0395

Just look at whats happening in Django petition thread. filthy abuses and attacks on Hindus and their faith and ironically they are angry about austerlitz attacking islam and are asking for action against him.


----------

